# Sticky  UK R34´s - I have one, who owns the rest?



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Got the idea after the similar thread when the LM´s were discussed. I know a lot of the UK R34 owners are on the forum but I thought it would be fun to find out how many there actually are and what colours you have.

So, I´ve got number 9, it´s Bayside blue. I know MVH on the forum still has his black one that´s for sale which is number 71. I also know that Carlo (johnny_O on the forum) and Maxi´s got a BB each in Italy and Monaco. Don´t know the numbers though? There´s a silver one in Sweden but again, don´t know the number.

So, who else has got one?

/Perra


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Maybe not the best news but i think about 10 have been writen off: 
I know of a couple of people who own them, but i will let them say if they want to.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Number 9, thats pretty low


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I know of 2 blacks ones, owned by people on here.


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

I've had my UK BB from new. How do I find out what no. is it?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

I think your chassis no. might dictate this...last couple of digits....


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Bono on here owns a UK BB one as well.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I own an engine from one.


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

r33 v-spec said:


> I think your chassis no. might dictate this...last couple of digits....


It's 179. So I assume it's no.79?


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

That´s right, weka. The last two digits indicate the number from 1-80. BTW, when did you buy yours? A bit curious since it´s the second to last one. Mine was bought early 2000.

I suspected a few of them had been written off but didn´t expect it to be as many as 10?! 

So, so far we only have three numbers.

9. BB (Perra)
71. Black (MVH)
79. BB (weka)

Any more that wants to contribute? 

/P


----------



## James Bowler (Jul 17, 2005)

I have got number 74, bayside blue


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Middlehurst actually had the last one advertised for sale in 2003 with delivery miles. Brand new and only 4 years old.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

James Bowler said:


> I have got number 74, bayside blue


Thanks James, I added you to the list:

9. BB (Perra)
11. Black (Hope4Sun)
19. Red (carminegtr)
71. Black (MVH)
74. BB (James Bowler)
79. BB (weka)

I´ve seen a few more on the forum being advertised in the for sale section. If any of you guys read this, please feel free to add the number of your car to the list.

johnymd: BB
BONO: BB
ALEX W: Black
sammy: BB
GTRNICK: BB
BHopper: BB
sharks: BB
MR SKY: Silver
GED1: BB
MadRad: BB
irish boy: Yellow
Nick67: Black


/P


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Andy no longer owns #11 and I own that engine.


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

I have one, I will check the number tomorow 

My was the old "Torque IC" demo car I believe.Not sure though, previous owner was called Dave and the plate said B1SEP at 33000 miles in 2004.

Its still uk registred with KISMO A


Nicolas K.


----------



## BigBob (Sep 7, 2003)

Customer of mine has a `53 Reg one!

Bob


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

there is a silver UK GTR here in loughborough but dunno what number, but deffo a UK spec one.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

GTRNICk doesn't own his one anymore


----------



## vmackie (Oct 5, 2001)

*UK 34's*

Hi

Mine is number 63, Silver, Reg 01.01.2002, owned by me from new. Further details in for sale section (plug, plug).

Vmackie


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

when i bought my 34 from middlehurst (not uk) 
they told me that 2 of the 80 that they had never got sold to uk people.

They are now in the US they were both sold to the producer's of 2 FAST 2 FURIOUS they are the cars that were used in the film they were also yellow.
They originally wanted 5 but they only had 2 left and they were used for that.

apparently they rang nissan in japan and asked if they had any but they had none left in any dealers out there and middlehurst were the only ones out side japan to have any left. they got the call on monday and by thursday they were california.


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Perra said:


> That´s right, weka. The last two digits indicate the number from 1-80. BTW, when did you buy yours? A bit curious since it´s the second to last one. Mine was bought early 2000.
> /P



Mine was bought mid 2001.


Paul.GTR34 has a UK one too.


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Mine is a 2000 black R34GTR number 11 which moleman has the engine.

Neil


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

MVH has just sold his I think.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks for the info guys! 

9. BB (Perra)
11. Black (neilo)
19. Red (carminegtr)
63. Silver (vmackie)
71. Black (MVH)
74. BB (James Bowler)
79. BB (weka)

Maybe we should recap how many were sold in each colour. According to what I´ve seen earlier on this forum it was like this:

30 Bayside Blue
30 Silver
10 Red
7 Black
3 Yellow

If it´s true about the cars for the 2F2F-movie that would mean that it would only be one yellow UK R34 left in the UK since they only sold three? But didn´t Norris Design have one and there´s been one for sale on the forum some time ago so I can´t get it to add up... Somewhere the info isn´t right. Oh well, it´s not the end of the world. 

/P


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

the info i have put on is what middlehurst told me themselves.
i know he said the colour was yellow (maybe of one) but as i was really excited about getting mine at the time :clap:  i may missed him say the 2nd was another colour :chairshot but he definately said colour was yellow for at least 1. and andy confirmed that the last 2 he had, had gone to 2f2f so there is definately only 78 over here.
unless they were telly porky's :chairshot :chairshot 




Perra said:


> Thanks for the info guys!
> 
> 9. BB (Perra)
> 11. Black (neilo)
> ...


----------



## MPC-GTR (Aug 30, 2004)

I owned number 5. This was bayside blue. It was sold May 2006 and is now in Malta.

I still miss it


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

one official uk one is now in Jersey, http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/67548-blue-r34-v-sky-jersey.html


----------



## pip (Mar 28, 2003)

*UK R34*

I have no : 35 2001 VSPEC Active Red only 10k miles


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I know of two yellow UK spec cars, my conversation with Middlehursts on the subject was that there are definitely 3 UK yellow cars sold to the public. One owned by Will Smith on here, one owned by a tuning company chap whom I've spoken to and the other missing in action, possibly written off from rumours I've heard....

The Norris is a non-v import, and there is also another yellow non-v import for sale on this board atm from Shak. 

Also one of the red ones has definitely been resprayed a flip purple as I considered buying it last year!

T


----------



## WILL SMITH (Mar 14, 2005)

*uk 34*

i have a yellow uk 34, purchased about 2 years ago from "irish boy", not sure of the number,will check when i get home.

thats 9, only 71 to find:thumbsup: 

Will


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Great info, guys! 

5. BB (In Malta at the moment)
9. BB (Perra)
11. Black (neilo)
19. Red (carminegtr)
35. Red (pip)
63. Silver (vmackie)
71. Black (MVH)
74. BB (James Bowler)
79. BB (weka)

Thanks for the info, Toni. That confirms the three yellow sold as I posted in the list before.

/P


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Dad has one of the black 34's. Car is still with me at the moment so will check the vin


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

p.s. black number 71 is currently for sale on autotrader according to it's description.

T


----------



## WILL SMITH (Mar 14, 2005)

*uk 34*

just checked my vin number, 03, i understand that my car was used as a demo car by middlehurst, hence the low number?


----------



## Joules101 (Sep 21, 2006)

I own no. 77, I bought it in September last year from a chap up in Stoke. It's silver and on an 02 plate, registered in March of that year. I had been looking for a while, after having had a UK R33 for 3 years. 

When I was looking for the R33, I remember the brand new R34 mentioned earlier still being for sale - I'd heard that it was actually car number '81', because it had been a spare for event that hadn't actually used it and Andy Middlehurst was given it to sell, which in theory explains why there was a 'new' one for sale so late on.


----------



## BHopper (Sep 30, 2001)

*78*

My old car was number *78*.

Was on a 2001/Y reg in Bayside Blue.

Sold it in August 2006 to a guy who came down from Manchester ....and I REALLY miss it 

Original for sale thread - http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/58374-2001-uk-r34-gtr-v-spec-n1-engine-bayside-blue.html

I don't think the guy reads or posts here, which is a shame.

Good luck finding the others - would be good to get a complete list


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

*UK Specs*

I have number 16 in Athlete Silver , which I have owned since 2001 .

The car was originally sold in 2000 .

Hope it helps you in your quest Perra .


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Now we´re getting somewhere!  Hope some other guys see this thread aswell!


3. Yellow (WILL SMITH)
5. BB (In Malta at the moment)
9. BB (Perra)
11. Black (neilo)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
19. Red (carminegtr)
35. Red (pip)
63. Silver (vmackie)
71. Black (MVH)
74. BB (James Bowler)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. BB (Some guy in Manchester)
79. BB (weka)


Numbers still missing, but colour and owner confirmed:

BB (Nicolas Kiesa)
BB (GT-R 500)
Black (turboslippers dads car)
Silver (The other Swedish owner)
BB (Bono)


/P


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Dad, aka fatherslippers (he never posts mind you) has black uk R34 with last two digits 31


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks Ben!

3. Yellow (WILL SMITH)
5. BB (In Malta at the moment)
9. BB (Perra)
11. Black (neilo)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
19. Red (carminegtr)
31. Black (fatherslippers)
35. Red (pip)
63. Silver (vmackie)
71. Black (MVH)
74. BB (James Bowler)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. BB (Some guy in Manchester)
79. BB (weka)


Numbers still missing, but colour and owner confirmed:

BB (Nicolas Kiesa)
BB (GT-R 500)
Silver (The other Swedish owner)
BB (Bono)
BB (Maxi)
BB (JohnyMD was former owner)

/P


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

No probs Perra. Pretty impressive that via one forum and a few days you've located 1/4 of all the UK cars. The only other forum/s I have come across with such traceability is the TVR lot. On the Cerbera forum a few years ago someone could post a picture of a car (out of the 2000 odd made) and within a few days someone would usually know some history of the car. Lol, probably though this is due to the average cerbera having about 50 owners where it's owned for 3 garage visits before owner gets the 'ump with it...:chuckle:


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

turboslippers said:


> No probs Perra. Pretty impressive that via one forum and a few days you've located 1/4 of all the UK cars.


Thanks! And I´m after a few more.  Still I feel that we won´t get all the way since some owners simply aren´t online.  Would be good to at least get all the colours and numbers right. 

Numbers still missing, but colour and owner confirmed:

BB (Nicolas Kiesa)
BB (GT-R 500)
Silver (The other Swedish owner)
BB (Bono)
BB (Maxi)
BB (Carlo)
BB (JohnyMD was former owner)


/P


----------



## WILL SMITH (Mar 14, 2005)

*uk 34*

perra,

give professor matt a pm, i think he has a black one?

Will


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Interesting, I´ll check with him. Thanks!

/P


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Hi,

My car is number 70. Bayside blue color.

Carlo


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks Carlo!  Updated the list.

3. Yellow (WILL SMITH)
5. BB (In Malta at the moment)
9. BB (Perra)
11. Black (neilo)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
19. Red (carminegtr)
31. Black (fatherslippers)
35. Red (pip)
63. Silver (vmackie)
70. BB (johnny_0)
71. Black (MVH)
74. BB (James Bowler)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. BB (Some guy in Manchester)
79. BB (weka)


Numbers still missing, but colour and owner confirmed:

BB (Nicolas Kiesa)
BB (GT-R 500)
Silver (The other Swedish owner)
BB (Bono)
BB (Maxi)
BB (JohnyMD was former owner)

/P


----------



## Nick67 (Apr 17, 2002)

Owned a black one for about a year no:13, sold May 2003, had a call from the chap who bought it about 18months later to say he was hit up the ar$e and the car was written off.

Real shame as it was a beaut.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear that, Nick. I think I´ve seen pics of it on this forum and IIRC it looked great. Oh well, at least we got another number on the list. Cheers!


3. Yellow (WILL SMITH)
5. BB (In Malta at the moment)
9. BB (Perra)
11. Black (neilo)
13. Black (written off)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
19. Red (carminegtr)
31. Black (fatherslippers)
35. Red (pip)
63. Silver (vmackie)
70. BB (johnny_0)
71. Black (MVH)
74. BB (James Bowler)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. BB (Some guy in Manchester)
79. BB (weka)


Numbers still missing, but colour and owner confirmed:

BB (Nicolas Kiesa)
BB (GT-R 500) Will check the number and get back to me.
Silver (The other Swedish owner) Will check the number and get back to me.
BB (Bono)
BB (Maxi) Will check the number and get back to me.
BB (JohnyMD was former owner) Mailed him but no reply yet.

/P


----------



## Nick67 (Apr 17, 2002)

Guess it must have been unlucky no: 13


----------



## bobdawelder (Jan 1, 2007)

i have no 15 b.b. reg sept 2000...had uk r33 before that no 92..there was 100 oficiall 33s ithink they added the 80 uk r34s making the chassis numbers consecutive.... end digits are 115... all import car chassis plates start.. bnr uk cars start.. jn1gap....us anoracks are alive and well !


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks for the input Bob! Not a bad idea actually about the consecutive numbers. Sounds logical.

3. Yellow (WILL SMITH)
5. BB (In Malta at the moment)
9. BB (Perra)
11. Black (neilo)
13. Black (written off)
15. BB (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
19. Red (carminegtr)
31. Black (fatherslippers)
35. Red (pip)
63. Silver (vmackie)
70. BB (johnny_0)
71. Black (MVH)
74. BB (James Bowler)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. BB (Some guy in Manchester)
79. BB (weka)


Numbers still missing, but colour and owner confirmed:

BB (Nicolas Kiesa)
BB (GT-R 500) Will check the number and get back to me.
Silver (The other Swedish owner) Will check the number and get back to me.
BB (Bono)
BB (Maxi) Will check the number and get back to me.
BB (JohnyMD was former owner) Mailed him but no reply yet.

/P


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Updated the list wih GT-R 500´s BB car.


3. Yellow (WILL SMITH)
5. BB (In Malta at the moment)
9. BB (Perra)
11. Black (neilo)
13. Black (written off)
15. BB (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
19. Red (carminegtr)
31. Black (fatherslippers)
35. Red (pip)
42. BB (GT-R 500)
63. Silver (vmackie)
70. BB (johnny_0)
71. Black (MVH)
74. BB (James Bowler)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. BB (Some guy in Manchester)
79. BB (weka)


Numbers still missing, but colour and owner confirmed:

BB (Nicolas Kiesa)
BB (GT-R 500) Will check the number and get back to me.
Silver (The other Swedish owner) Will check the number and get back to me.
BB (Bono)
BB (Maxi) Will check the number and get back to me.
BB (JohnyMD was former owner) Mailed him but no reply yet.

/P


----------



## WILL SMITH (Mar 14, 2005)

*uk 34*

perra

ALEX W has a black one he is trying to sell

Will


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thank Will, I posted in Alex´s for-sale-thread. Do you guys know of any other owners?

/P


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

WILL SMITH said:


> perra,
> 
> give professor matt a pm, i think he has a black one?
> 
> Will


thanks for the pm perra

i'v had a quick check of the vin no it's car no 30 and it's pearl black

the car has had one previous owner and came with a full and extensive middlehurst service history,which included the original sale's invoice for £66000

which £13465 was for engine work


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks Matt! That´s some invoice, huh!  


3. Lighning yellow (WILL SMITH)
5. BB (In Malta at the moment)
9. BB (Perra)
11. Pearl black (neilo)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. BB (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
19. Red (carminegtr)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
35. Red (pip)
42. BB (GT-R 500)
63. Silver (vmackie)
70. BB (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. BB (James Bowler)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. BB (Some guy in Manchester)
79. BB (weka)


Numbers still missing, but colour and owner confirmed:

BB (Nicolas Kiesa)
Silver (The other Swedish owner) Will check the number and get back to me.
BB (Bono)
BB (Maxi) Will check the number and get back to me.
BB (JohnyMD was former owner) Mailed him but no reply yet.

/Perra


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i forgot to add,there is a UK BB R34 GTR in Birmingham,will call the owner up and get vin number if i can tomorrow


----------



## WILL SMITH (Mar 14, 2005)

*uk 34*

SAMMY had a bb one, think he sold it so not sure if its included in your list Perra

Will


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks guys! I´ve sent a few pm´s. Hopefully I´ll get some more info. 

/P


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Cool thread . .keep the investigations on Perra:thumbsup:


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks mate! 

Got some info from Ged who sold his car a while ago. It was number 25.

I´m still waiting for reply from at least 5 owners on the forum plus a few other who aren´t registered here. I hope we can get at least half of the 80 cars on the list. The rest might be difficult but nothing´s impossible. 

Just mailing Middlehurst and ask for a list would be to easy.  :chuckle: 


3. Lighning yellow (WILL SMITH)
5. Bayside blue (In Malta at the moment)
9. Bayside blue (Perra)
11. Pearl black (neilo)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
19. Red (carminegtr)
25. Bayside blue (probably somewhere in Essex now)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
35. Red (pip)
42. Bayside blue (GT-R 500)
63. Silver (vmackie)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Some guy in Manchester)
79. Bayside blue (weka)


Numbers still missing, but colour and owner confirmed:

Bayside blue (Nicolas Kiesa)
Silver (The other Swedish owner) Will check the number and get back to me.
Bayside blue (Bono)
Bayside blue (Maxi) Will check the number and get back to me.
Bayside blue (JohnyMD was former owner) Mailed him but no reply yet.

/Perra


----------



## kammy007 (Jan 24, 2004)

I have no. 51 and its a Bayside Blue.



Thanks!

Kammy!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Great Kammy! Thanks for that! 


3. Lighning yellow (WILL SMITH)
5. Bayside blue (In Malta at the moment)
9. Bayside blue (Perra)
11. Pearl black (neilo)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
19. Red (carminegtr)
25. Bayside blue (probably somewhere in Essex now)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
35. Red (pip)
42. Bayside blue (GT-R 500)
51. Bayside blue (kammy007)
63. Silver (vmackie)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Some guy in Manchester)
79. Bayside blue (weka)

Keep them coming, guys! 

/Perra


----------



## chrisnova (Aug 22, 2006)

Is there anyway to identify the UK sourced car from the grey Japan imports? There is an R34 GTR silver with uk reg (W as fas as I can remember) in bonnet warehouse here, but I couldn't get its key yet to test it! How can I identify if its one of the UK sourced?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

If you don't have the keys, then simply looking at the interior will tell you if its a UK car. All UK cars have leather. 

Also the headlamps are NON-Xenon. So they should have more chrome internals if they are halogens. Xenons are easily indetifiable by the "Xenon" text inside the headlamp. 

Also on the front bumper on the LHS, there should be a different "stuck-on" mesh/duct, on the face of the bumper and on the side. This is for the Nismo oil cooler fitted std. to UK cars.

Those quick pointers will decide if the car is UK or not


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Leather:










Front air intake on passenger side of front bumper:











Hope it helps. 

/P


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

r33 v-spec said:


> If you don't have the keys, then simply looking at the interior will tell you if its a UK car. All UK cars have leather.
> 
> Also the headlamps are NON-Xenon. So they should have more chrome internals if they are halogens. Xenons are easily indetifiable by the "Xenon" text inside the headlamp.
> 
> ...


Not all UK cars have leather as I know for a fact that Paul.GTR34 after purchasing his UK car a few years ago sold his leather interior and purchased a std jdm spec one as he preferred that, also, he sourced a set of xenons and dumped the UK halogens as well.

Food for thought eh and another way of showing that you could really only tell a UK car by the chassis no !

Shaun.


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

Just to add confusion, there were a few ex Press Cars that made it out into the world that were registered in the UK but had JDM chassis numbers. These should be easily identified as they didn't get the full hit of coolers.


----------



## Sean-it (Oct 28, 2002)

I have a BB 34 I purchased from Middlehurst June 2002 - was a 2001 car with 1 previous owner. Will check the No.s when I get home again.

(changed my headlights to xenon + a few other mods)


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

> Just to add confusion, there were a few ex Press Cars that made it out into the world that were registered in the UK but had JDM chassis numbers. These should be easily identified as they didn't get the full hit of coolers


We look after 2 of the above cars , I will speak to our UK 34 owners and ask if they mind me helping you out with your quest.

Mark


----------



## JEFF (Feb 5, 2002)

*uk r34 gtr*

bb no 34 had from new W2000 reg 13000 miles


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

I also have a 34 bb purchased about a year ago from middlehurst. not sure of the number, but will find out. "JAPFREAK786" its probably me your trying to get in contact with, only just recognised the picture of your car


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Excellent!  Thanks a lot! List updated.

Thanks Mark! Really appreciate it!  If you could at least get the numbers and colour it would be great!


3. Lighning yellow (WILL SMITH)
5. Bayside blue (In Malta at the moment)
9. Bayside blue (Perra)
11. Pearl black (neilo)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
19. Red (carminegtr)
25. Bayside blue (probably somewhere in Essex now)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (JEFF)
35. Red (pip)
42. Bayside blue (GT-R 500)
51. Bayside blue (kammy007)
63. Silver (vmackie)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Some guy in Manchester)
79. Bayside blue (weka)

22 cars on the list, not bad but I think we can get over 35! 

How about the ones we already know on the forum? Come on guys! Do me a favour and go out in the garage, open the bonnet and check your VIN! 

* Bono (BB)
* Maxi (BB)
* Nicolas Kiesa (BB)
* JohnyMD was former owner (BB)
* Swedish owner (Silver)
* Sean-it (BB)
* nozza1 (BB)

Cheers!

/Perra


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

hey perra

im quite sure luc from LMF racing's mad v12 quad turbo skyline was built from a uk r34


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Really? I had no idea! Will send Luc-Michel a pm and check. Thanks, Matt!

/P


----------



## JEFF (Feb 5, 2002)

bump


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Just a quick update, Luc-Michels car was not a UK R34 from the beginning.
And I haven´t heard from the other guys I´ve sent pm´s to...  I was hoping to get some more info but things seem kind of slow at the moment.

/P


----------



## njd (Nov 18, 2006)

*UK R34 GTR*

Hi 
This is my first post

I have a uk car number 12 (silver) first registered in March 2000.
I purchased it in November 2006 (I previosly had a UK R33) and the car has done33k miles and is the dogs b*******s!

Cheers

Neil Duncan


----------



## EssexBoy (Jun 19, 2004)

Hi 
i've owned Geds old Bayside Blue R34 for 17 months now and it is number 25!
good luck hunting down the rest :thumbsup: 

Tom


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

That´s great! Thanks a lot and welcome to the forum, Neil! 

Thanks Tom, please feel free to add cars if you bump into some other owners. 

Here´s the list so far:

3. Lightning yellow (WILL SMITH)
5. Bayside blue (In Malta at the moment)
9. Bayside blue (Perra) Sweden
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
19. Red (carminegtr)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (JEFF)
35. Red (pip)
42. Bayside blue (GT-R 500)
51. Bayside blue (kammy007)
63. Silver (vmackie)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Some guy in Manchester)
79. Bayside blue (weka)

23 cars on the list now...


Still no word from these guys:
* Bono (BB)
* Maxi (BB)
* Nicolas Kiesa (BB)
* JohnyMD was former owner (BB)
* Swedish owner (Silver)
* Sean-it (BB)
* nozza1 (BB)


/Perra


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Perra said:


> That´s great! Thanks a lot and welcome to the forum, Neil!
> 
> Thanks Tom, please feel free to add cars if you bump into some other owners.
> 
> ...



There is one for sale at the mo, Pearl Black, belongs to hissingsyd.
Hope this helps your quest...


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

GTR RGT said:


> There is one for sale at the mo, Pearl Black, belongs to hissingsyd.
> Hope this helps your quest...


Hmm, sorry if I´ve missed it but where in Syd´s ad do you see that it´s a UK R34?? I can´t find it and it doesn´t look like a UK car since it doesn´t have the oilcooler intake surround on the front bumper?  

/P


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Perra said:


> Hmm, sorry if I´ve missed it but where in Syd´s ad do you see that it´s a UK R34?? I can´t find it and it doesn´t look like a UK car since it doesn´t have the oilcooler intake surround on the front bumper?
> 
> /P


Im not sure, I thought it was.... I was intrested in buying Syd 34 couple months back and Im sure he said UK spec


----------



## WILL SMITH (Mar 14, 2005)

*uk 34*

any updates Perra?


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

No, none at all really. I´m still waiting for a reply to the PM´s I sent before to a bunch of forum members. 

/Perra


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Finally an update!  The silver car in Sweden is number 55!

The list:

3. Lightning yellow (WILL SMITH)
5. Bayside blue (In Malta at the moment)
9. Bayside blue (Perra) Sweden
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
19. Red (carminegtr)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (JEFF)
35. Red (pip)
42. Bayside blue (GT-R 500)
51. Bayside blue (kammy007)
55. Silver (TOK, Sweden)
63. Silver (vmackie)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Some guy in Manchester)
79. Bayside blue (weka)

24 cars on the list now, my guess it that it´s about a third of the cars that are left.


Still waiting for a reply from these guys:
* Bono (BB)
* Maxi (BB)
* Nicolas Kiesa (BB)
* JohnyMD was former owner (BB)
* Sean-it (BB)
* nozza1 (BB)


/Perra


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

The list is now updated with BONO´s car, which is number 53. 


3. Lightning yellow (WILL SMITH)
5. Bayside blue (In Malta at the moment)
9. Bayside blue (Perra) Sweden
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
19. Red (carminegtr)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (JEFF)
35. Red (pip)
42. Bayside blue (GT-R 500)
51. Bayside blue (kammy007)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
55. Silver (TOK, Sweden)
63. Silver (vmackie)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Some guy in Manchester)
79. Bayside blue (weka)


Still waiting for a reply from these guys:
* Maxi (BB)
* Nicolas Kiesa (BB)
* JohnyMD was former owner (BB)
* Sean-it (BB)
* nozza1 (BB)


/Perra


----------



## Sean-it (Oct 28, 2002)

My BB is No 65


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks a lot mate! Added Sean-it´s car to the list. 

3. Lightning yellow (WILL SMITH)
5. Bayside blue (In Malta at the moment)
9. Bayside blue (Perra) Sweden
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
19. Red (carminegtr)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (JEFF)
35. Red (pip)
42. Bayside blue (GT-R 500)
51. Bayside blue (kammy007)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
55. Silver (TOK, Sweden)
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Some guy in Manchester)
79. Bayside blue (weka)


Still waiting for a reply from these guys:
* Maxi (BB)
* Nicolas Kiesa (BB)
* JohnyMD was former owner (BB)
* nozza1 (BB)


/Perra


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Just updated the list of people I know own UK cars but that hasn´t replied yet. Kind of funny that it´s only one Pearl black car left that we don´t have the info on, all the others are on the list (if we include ALEX W´s car).  :smokin: 

Still waiting for a reply from these guys:
* Maxi (BB)
* Nicolas Kiesa (BB)
* JohnyMD was former owner (BB)
* nozza1 (BB)
* ALEX W (Pearl black)


/Perra


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Did you find the pearl black one in the end perra?


----------



## Nick67 (Apr 17, 2002)

Just as a thought have you approcahed Middlehurst, they may be able to help, albeit their records are somewhat out of date


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

BB 34 says 05 on the log book


----------



## Jamerio (Aug 21, 2006)

A guy in Swansea had an official bayside blue one as far as I know. He owns the J hancock and brown builders merchant yard in the dock area.

I believe it's official becasue when he was looking to buy it he went into local nissan garage in his work clothes.
Obviously they did not take him seriously so he bought it from England (I think warrander- they do more than impports right?) and called back into the garage on the way back with the car and basically told them they just lost out on a lot of money. Classic.

The guy loves his cars, not sure he's on forums, mail him and ask.
: HANCOCK & BROWN : TIMBER, uPVC CENTRE & BUILDERS MERCHANTS SWANSEA He might have a viper now though.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I have found a second UK yellow one. I will ask him for number.:chuckle: 

T


----------



## Mr Disklok (Aug 4, 2006)

*I own one*

Just seen this thread, 

I have a BB one :chuckle: , will check the number for you soon.

Matt


----------



## Mr Disklok (Aug 4, 2006)

Mr Disklok said:


> Just seen this thread,
> 
> I have a BB one :chuckle: , will check the number for you soon.
> 
> Matt


Hi Perra awsome work, keep it going.

I am the guy from Manchester, albeit 30 miles from there. My BB no: is 78 as the previous owner (BHopper) high-lighted earlier in this thread.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

GTR RGT said:


> Did you find the pearl black one in the end perra?


Nope! Any help appreciated! 



Nick67 said:


> Just as a thought have you approcahed Middlehurst, they may be able to help, albeit their records are somewhat out of date


As I wrote a couple of pages ago:


Perra said:


> Just mailing Middlehurst and ask for a list would be to easy.  :chuckle:
> 
> /Perra


 




nozza1 said:


> BB 34 says 05 on the log book


Does that mean you own it??  And if so, are you really in Malta?


Jameiro, thanks! Will mail him and ask.

Toni, please keep me posted if you get some more info. 

Matt, great to get some confirmation! 

So, the list looks like this at the moment:

3. Lightning yellow (WILL SMITH)
5. Bayside blue (In Malta at the moment)
9. Bayside blue (Perra) Sweden
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
19. Red (carminegtr)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (JEFF)
35. Red (pip)
42. Bayside blue (GT-R 500)
51. Bayside blue (kammy007)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
55. Silver (TOK, Sweden)
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)

Keep the info coming guys! 

/P


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes l do own a bb r34 vspec, l purchased it from middlehurst on the 12/06/06 
No lm not in malta and never was, lm a U.K. resident, The last three numbers read (105) so l take it mine is (5). lve sent sent a message to (MPC-GTR ) to confirm whether it is the same car but have not had a reply. Perra l was wondering if you could help in sourcing the exact history of my, for l have only recentley joined the forum, so lm not familiar with everyone. l would be most gratefull !!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Well, good to get some hard facts on that car.  Nice to see another owner on the forum! Welcome!

About the history of your car, I can only advice you to search on the forum using the info you have. That´s what I did with my two cars.  The only guess I have is that since the number of your car is so low it could be one of the cars Middlehurst used for promotion/press?? This is only a guess and it might have been only the first three cars or so.


The list is now updated with your info:

3. Lightning yellow (WILL SMITH)
5. Bayside blue (nozza1)
9. Bayside blue (Perra) Sweden
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
19. Red (carminegtr)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (JEFF)
35. Red (pip)
42. Bayside blue (GT-R 500)
51. Bayside blue (kammy007)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
55. Silver (TOK, Sweden)
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Just a quick update. One of the cars that Middlehurst used as press car is for sale on the forum. Only question is which number it is? 1 or 2 is my guess.  It´s Bayside blue anyway.

/P


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

hi perra i have a uk bayside blue gtr34 v-spec with extensive full middlehurst history/bills and its number 7 totally standard one owner LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Nice to be able to add another car to the list.  Thanks!

Does anybody know what number the silver car is that Keighley has for sale? 



















27 cars on the list now:

3. Lightning yellow (WILL SMITH)
5. Bayside blue (nozza1)
7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)
9. Bayside blue (Perra) Sweden
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
19. Red (carminegtr)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (JEFF)
35. Red (pip)
42. Bayside blue (GT-R 500)
51. Bayside blue (kammy007)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
55. Silver (TOK, Sweden)
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

mine is number 18.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks mate! Took a while but we got there in the end, huh?  


28 cars on the list now:

3. Lightning yellow (WILL SMITH)
5. Bayside blue (nozza1)
7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)
9. Bayside blue (Perra) Sweden
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
18. Bayside blue (Maxi)
19. Red (carminegtr)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (JEFF)
35. Red (pip)
42. Bayside blue (GT-R 500)
51. Bayside blue (kammy007)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
55. Silver (TOK) Sweden
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

***


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

it took a while you are right, I wasn't sure about it.


----------



## MOJOUK (Aug 23, 2007)

*-*

my buddy has a midnight purple...
il find out what his digits are tommorrow...


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

No UK cars were offered in MP so then it won´t make the list regardless of what numbers he´s got.   But thanks for trying! 

/P


----------



## bhw (Oct 12, 2007)

29 cars on the list now:

3. Lightning yellow (WILL SMITH)
5. Bayside blue (nozza1)
7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)
9. Bayside blue (Perra) Sweden
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
18. Bayside blue (Maxi)
19. Red (carminegtr)
20. Bayside Blue (BHW)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (JEFF)
35. Red (pip)
42. Bayside blue (GT-R 500)
51. Bayside blue (kammy007)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
55. Silver (TOK) Sweden
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)


----------



## s15sky (Dec 6, 2006)

silver (simplymo)


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

My last 3 digits are 145, is that number 45 then ??

Nicolas Kiesa
KISMO


----------



## bhw (Oct 12, 2007)

Nicolas Kiesa said:


> My last 3 digits are 145, is that number 45 then ??


That is correct. Only the last two digits count.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Nicolas Kiesa said:


> My last 3 digits are 145, is that number 45 then ??
> 
> Nicolas Kiesa


Nicolas mate, thanks for adding the number of your car!  Took a while but you got there in the end, huh? 

So the list as of today:

3. Lightning yellow (WILL SMITH)
5. Bayside blue (nozza1)
7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)
9. Bayside blue (Perra) Sweden
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
18. Bayside blue (Maxi)
19. Red (carminegtr)
20. Bayside blue (BHW)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (JEFF)
35. Red (pip)
42. Bayside blue (GT-R 500)
45. Bayside blue (Nicolas Kiesa)
51. Bayside blue (kammy007)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
55. Silver (TOK) Sweden
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)

30 cars accounted for, only 50 to go. 

/P


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

hey m8,

sry...havent seen this thread before!

i have a silver 34...gonna have to ask tweenie rob about the no. though as i'm out of the UK for a while and the car is at Perfect Touch.

sry for the delay m8.

mo


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

a PM Nismoman might add 1 more to the list.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Nicolas Kiesa sold his car btw  he now drives a Porsche


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Pharoahe said:


> Nicolas Kiesa sold his car btw  he now drives a Porsche


Hij heeft hem weer teruggekocht :bowdown1: 

check KISMO


----------



## admiral (Dec 20, 2007)

*admiral*

I have R34 no 37. It is dark silver grey and is a Middlehurst UK spec car. Reg is now V 500 GTR. It has an HKS Vcam head and has been set up by Abbey to run at about 430 bhp and 400 torque. I used to own T 33 SKY a light silver grey R34 it is now owned by Abbey and is much modified. You can see it in their photo gallery but can't remember VIN.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

admiral said:


> I have R34 no 37. It is dark silver grey and is a Middlehurst UK spec car. Reg is now V 500 GTR. It has an HKS Vcam head and has been set up by Abbey to run at about 430 bhp and 400 torque. I used to own T 33 SKY a light silver grey R34 it is now owned by Abbey and is much modified. You can see it in their photo gallery but can't remember VIN.



Thanks mate! Good that you found this thread and posted in it as your first post! 


Here´s the updated list:

3. Lightning yellow (WILL SMITH)
5. Bayside blue (nozza1)
7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)
9. Bayside blue (Perra) Sweden
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
18. Bayside blue (Maxi)
19. Red (carminegtr)
20. Bayside blue (BHW)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (JEFF)
35. Red (pip)
37. Silver (admiral)
42. Bayside blue (GT-R 500)
45. Bayside blue (Nicolas Kiesa)
51. Bayside blue (kammy007)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
55. Silver (TOK) Sweden
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)

/P


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Great thread, be keen to keep and eye out for more that I see too 

Moff


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Jamerio said:


> A guy in Swansea had an official bayside blue one as far as I know. He owns the J hancock and brown builders merchant yard in the dock area.
> 
> I believe it's official becasue when he was looking to buy it he went into local nissan garage in his work clothes.
> Obviously they did not take him seriously so he bought it from England (I think warrander- they do more than impports right?) and called back into the garage on the way back with the car and basically told them they just lost out on a lot of money. Classic.
> ...


Hi Perra, thanks for letting me know about this thread. I cant add a new car to the list but I can update it and tie up a few loose ends.
My car is number 42, which is on your list as GTR 500's car. It also used to belong to GTRNICK and the guy in swansea mentioned above.
Hope this helps and good luck finding the rest.:bowdown1:


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Clive mate, thanks for the update! 

IMHO who owns the cars is just some icing on the cake. The reason for starting the thread was more to see how complete the list could be. I was interested in seeing how many owners were on the board and also how the colours were spread across the VIN´s.

Could car number 80 be the one that Middlehurst was selling in 2003 that had been in a garage in Germany for a few years? I guess it should be and if so it was BB. It was being speculated in an old thread that it would be car number 81 but I highly doubt that.


The list:

3. Lightning yellow (WILL SMITH)
5. Bayside blue (nozza1)
7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)
9. Bayside blue (Perra) Sweden
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
18. Bayside blue (Maxi)
19. Red (carminegtr)
20. Bayside blue (BHW)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (JEFF)
35. Red (pip)
37. Silver (admiral)
42. Bayside blue (Clive S-P)
45. Bayside blue (Nicolas Kiesa)
51. Bayside blue (kammy007)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
55. Silver (TOK) Sweden
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)

/P


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

I stumbled upon a few ads today and found that two cars with red leather interior are for sale at the moment. If anyone has a chance to see those two cars and get the last two digits of the VIN, I´d be very happy if you´d update the thread.

One is at Middlehurst and the other is at Avenue Cars in Midland.

/P


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Is that second one a UK car and not a retrim?
T


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

what body kit is that on the 34 at avenue cars

really like the look of that

doubt its worth 50k

especially with the credit crunch


----------



## WILL SMITH (Mar 14, 2005)

*uk gtr*

hi perra
sold mine about four months ago,chassis no 3, up for sale with top gear specialist cars if anyone is interested(toni)

all the best Will


----------



## AntGTR (Feb 8, 2007)

Perra said:


> I stumbled upon a few ads today and found that two cars with red leather interior are for sale at the moment. If anyone has a chance to see those two cars and get the last two digits of the VIN, I´d be very happy if you´d update the thread.
> 
> One is at Middlehurst and the other is at Avenue Cars in Midland.
> 
> /P



Pretty sure the Avenue cars one is not a UK car, know the guy who used to own it.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Avenue car is defo not a UK car,came from Japan


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks for the info, guys. I wasn´t sure about the Avenue car, that´s why I wanted to know the VIN. So, just the Middlehurst one left.

/P


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

I reckon all these R35's will get a bit common , having a 1 of 80 UK R34 is a bit special I think
Of course I'll fail to mention this to pops should he wish to sell it. 'Naah..old hat...it's all about the R35 now..'
I should be re-united with the R34 shortly...I have the invoice from the last service (Nov 07) so I know the mileage and when it comes back down here for it's service I'll see how many miles it's done since last year. I reckon about 300 (200 being getting from mine to his place). Bit of a waste really and always a worry with his new wife who isn't the biggest fan of cars and really doesn't understand why he had these cars lying around basically unused. 
I can't wait to drive it again actually...love that thing


----------



## littlecbigd (May 24, 2006)

I've just bought number 75 (Silver) after having my eye on it literally for 3 years, and a chance meet with the owner just before Xmas led to a conversation about buying it, a deposit was paid and hey presto !!!:chuckle:
Picking it up on Thursday night - is it possible to go 72 hours with no sleep ??
Didn't see it mentioned in this thread, but then again its been so long, does anyone even care ?


----------



## JFE GT-R (Mar 13, 2008)

no. 41 is here - Carmine Red!







(sorry mods, not trying to advertise it, just helping fill the list! feel free to remove my post if you see it as an advert?)


----------



## Diesel Meister (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm not sure if the following is of any use but here goes. My old man had a very late UK GTR (Red) from Middlehurst in September 2001. It was completely spanking (still had plastic bags on the seats. It then had a stage 1 from MM after running in, then was sold to a friendly Scotsman and his R33 driving accomplice. I believe it had a colour change to purple or similar with a green / gold f'lip as a demo car for the new owner's business north of the border. I think his name was George (possibly Geoff?). No idea if it's still running.

I remember making him and his mate really bad coffee (for which I apologise!) because I was slightly distracted by the pile of cash on the kitchen table!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks for the info!


The list as of today, 33 cars:

3. Lightning yellow (New owner, but who?)
5. Bayside blue (nozza1)
7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)
9. Bayside blue (Perra) Sweden
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
18. Bayside blue (Maxi)
19. Red (carminegtr)
20. Bayside blue (BHW)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (JEFF)
35. Red (pip)
37. Silver (admiral)
41. Red (JFE GT-R)
42. Bayside blue (Clive S-P)
45. Bayside blue (Nicolas Kiesa)
51. Bayside blue (kammy007)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
55. Silver (TOK) Sweden
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
75. Silver (littlecbigd)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)

/Perra


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

hope this doesnt offend...but i looked at a few uk versions that were for sale over the years and some of them have had a hard life...id like to know who has the tidiest uk 34 ?


----------



## JFE GT-R (Mar 13, 2008)

the red v-spec I just sold, is an absolute credit to its former owner, has to be amongst the top few in the country?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Perra said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> 
> The list as of today, 33 cars:
> ...


Might have some news on that later this week.:thumbsup:


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

tonigmr2 said:


> Might have some news on that later this week.:thumbsup:



I just posted in your other thread, Toni. Great news! Congrats again! :clap:

/Perra


----------



## AppleMacGuy (Feb 27, 2009)

This is my first post after so hello one and all :thumbsup:

I've just been reading this entire thread with some interest, from it's beginning over 2 years ago! No-one has asked about who's got the last of the 80 UK car  ???

So, here goes...*I believe I can add a slightly special R34 to the list - the last of the 80 UK cars!!!*

It was sold to me as such, although I was a bit sceptical about it, as it was on a 'Y' plate and after speaking with Mark at Abbey MS he did tell me that some of the UK cars were registered on later plates...anyone care to confirm? Thiat would mean that the cars were sold out of sequence but then that would make sense as they would be sold according to demands/availability of colours I guess.

Anyways, my chassis number ends 180, so this would indicate that it is car number 80??? It is Bayside Blue btw - the only colour I wanted to own (although I would have stretched to black!). I've spent 4 months seeking the right car, i.e. decent mileage, condition, mods, colour, UK car - so now I'm well chuffed that my search has ended 

A bit more about me - I previously owned an imported Tyrian Purple R33 bought way, way back in late 1999. It got a wacked up the ar*e in late 2003. I then bought an Evo 7 FQ300 in early 2004. But I've been waiting ever since to get to that elusive R34. And here are we are today...yah 

Regards,

AppleMacGuy.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^Welcome AppleMacGuy..

Be nice to see some pictures of your R34 GTR!


----------



## AppleMacGuy (Feb 27, 2009)

Kadir said:


> ^^Welcome AppleMacGuy..
> 
> Be nice to see some pictures of your R34 GTR!


Hi. Thanks for the welcome...I will post some some decent piccies of it when I get round to taking some...should have done it today as I washed it when the sun was out :chuckle:

Regards,

AppleMacGuy.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

No problemo.. Just stick some pictures up in the members gallery section when you have a chance.. Enjoy your stay here. 

Best wishes..


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

The list as of today, 33 cars:

3. Lightning yellow (New owner, but who?)
5. Bayside blue (nozza1)
7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)
9. Bayside blue (Perra) Sweden
10. Silver (simplymo)
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
18. Bayside blue (Maxi)
19. Red (carminegtr)
20. Bayside blue (BHW)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (JEFF)
35. Red (pip)
37. Silver (admiral)
41. Red (JFE GT-R)
42. Bayside blue (Clive S-P)
45. Bayside blue (Nicolas Kiesa)
51. Bayside blue (kammy007)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
55. Silver (TOK) Sweden
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
75. Silver (littlecbigd)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)



Silver (simplymo) added...ends in 110


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

SimplyMo - 
What's your chassis no. end in?


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> SimplyMo -
> What's your chassis no. end in?



Silver (simplymo) added...ends in 110


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

The list as of today, 35 cars:

3. Lightning yellow (New owner, tonigmr2)
5. Bayside blue (nozza1)
7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)
9. Bayside blue (Perra) Sweden
10. Silver (simplymo)
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
18. Bayside blue (Maxi)
19. Red (carminegtr)
20. Bayside blue (BHW)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (JEFF)
35. Red (pip)
37. Silver (admiral)
41. Red (JFE GT-R)
42. Bayside blue (Clive S-P)
45. Bayside blue (Nicolas Kiesa)
51. Bayside blue (kammy007)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
55. Silver (TOK) Sweden
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
75. Silver (littlecbigd)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)
80. Bayside blue (AppleMacGuy)



You caught me with an edit.
I needed to update number 3 anyway...!

Applemacguy - there are later registered ones but I think some of them were imports by Middlehursts.


----------



## AppleMacGuy (Feb 27, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> The list as of today, 35 cars:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


So, ah OK, so do you reckon that I do have number 80 of 80? I'm thinking to get in touch with Middlehurst to get it authenticated on paper...can't hurt to make get some official paperwork


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

If that is your chassis number no need for paperwork!


----------



## AppleMacGuy (Feb 27, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> If that is your chassis number no need for paperwork!


Hi. Perhaps...I was just thinking ahead to when I might sell it (several years down the line I hope!)...it's one thing saying you have UK car 80 of 80 but another for someone to believe it :chuckle:


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Well folks, it´s time for me to move on. As some of you know, I´ve ordered a 35 and my 34 has been sold to ljungberg on this forum. I know he´s really happy with the car so it all feels really good. I´ve updated the list with him as new owner and also replaced JEFF as owner of car number 34 since it seems he sold it to nailsgtr34uk (according to this thread).
So, I hope you will find the rest of the cars and get the list complete at some point. Good luck!

The list as of today, 35 cars:

3. Lightning yellow (tonigmr2)
5. Bayside blue (nozza1)
7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)
9. Bayside blue (ljungberg) Sweden (New owner)
10. Silver (simplymo)
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
18. Bayside blue (Maxi)
19. Red (carminegtr)
20. Bayside blue (BHW)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (nailsgtr34uk) (New owner)
35. Red (pip)
37. Silver (admiral)
41. Red (JFE GT-R)
42. Bayside blue (Clive S-P)
45. Bayside blue (Nicolas Kiesa)
51. Bayside blue (kammy007)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
55. Silver (TOK) Sweden
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
75. Silver (littlecbigd)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)
80. Bayside blue (AppleMacGuy)


/P


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Enjoy Perra.:thumbsup:

BTW I recently found no. 38 - it is a silver Nissan heritage car, very low mileage and kept underground!

T


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

tonigmr2 said:


> Enjoy Perra.:thumbsup:
> 
> BTW I recently found no. 38 - it is a silver Nissan heritage car, very low mileage and kept underground!
> 
> T


Thanks Toni, I´m sure I will. If Nissan can only get their hand out their *** and give me my car!

If you know the colour and the VIN, just add it to the list. 

/P


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

there was 2 for sale on pistonheads by the same guy last week


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

perra 

Just to let you know just bought one of the bayside blue it came from the uk with me to Cyprus and its number 54 of the 78 .  .


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

how many of each color were imported, anyone know? all the ones i see for sale are black and some BBs


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

I bought Pip's car 3 weeks ago. Its now in Croatia No. 35.


----------



## layinglow (Nov 23, 2008)

*hi newbie.*

hi there i have just bought no37,its silver or grey maybe grey but its one of the cars that goes to spa in the gtr dvd.


----------



## gavoh (Apr 3, 2008)

Nick67 said:


> Owned a black one for about a year no:13, sold May 2003, had a call from the chap who bought it about 18months later to say he was hit up the ar$e and the car was written off.
> 
> Real shame as it was a beaut.


I've got all the running gear from #13 in my R33 Still going strong, hope it's not unlucky for me:nervous:

Mind you the gearbox rattles it's head off at idle, it has got the nismo single plate clutch system. I'm told all these clutches do this!!


----------



## mr_maj (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi Guys just seen this thread, I own number 4 (vspec) its black was reg'd Feb 2000 -bodywork totally original - has been tastfully enhanced  Parks in a heated garage.


----------



## mr_maj (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh ok il update the list, here ya go:

3. Lightning yellow (tonigmr2)
4. Pearl Black (mr_maj)
5. Bayside blue (nozza1)
7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)
9. Bayside blue (ljungberg) Sweden (New owner)
10. Silver (simplymo)
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
18. Bayside blue (Maxi)
19. Red (carminegtr)
20. Bayside blue (BHW)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (nailsgtr34uk) (New owner)
35. Red (pip)
37. Silver (admiral)
41. Red (JFE GT-R)
42. Bayside blue (Clive S-P)
45. Bayside blue (Nicolas Kiesa)
51. Bayside blue (kammy007)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
54. Bayside Blue (DrGtr)
55. Silver (TOK) Sweden
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
75. Silver (littlecbigd)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)
80. Bayside blue (AppleMacGuy)


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

51. Bayside blue (kammy007)

kammy007 no longer owns this it was sold quite a while ago now


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

I own #24. Bayside Blue :wavey:


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

update
3. Lightning yellow (tonigmr2)
4. Pearl Black (mr_maj)
5. Bayside blue (nozza1)
7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)
9. Bayside blue (ljungberg) Sweden (New owner)
10. Silver (simplymo)
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
18. Bayside blue (Maxi)
19. Red (carminegtr)
20. Bayside blue (BHW)
24. Bayside Blue (MartyV)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (nailsgtr34uk) (New owner)
35. Red (pip)
37. Silver (admiral)
41. Red (JFE GT-R)
42. Bayside blue (Clive S-P)
45. Bayside blue (Nicolas Kiesa)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
54. Bayside Blue (DrGtr)
55. Silver (TOK) Sweden
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
75. Silver (littlecbigd)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)
80. Bayside blue (AppleMacGuy)


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

update on 35.

3. Lightning yellow (tonigmr2)
4. Pearl Black (mr_maj)
5. Bayside blue (nozza1)
7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)
9. Bayside blue (ljungberg) Sweden (New owner)
10. Silver (simplymo)
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
18. Bayside blue (Maxi)
19. Red (carminegtr)
20. Bayside blue (BHW)
24. Bayside Blue (MartyV)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (nailsgtr34uk) (New owner)
35. Red (Tranq)
37. Silver (admiral)
41. Red (JFE GT-R)
42. Bayside blue (Clive S-P)
45. Bayside blue (Nicolas Kiesa)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
54. Bayside Blue (DrGtr)
55. Silver (TOK) Sweden
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
75. Silver (littlecbigd)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)
80. Bayside blue (AppleMacGuy)


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

No white ones's ever came to the UK lads?


----------



## AppleMacGuy (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't have the official UK brochure to hand to check, but was white in the colour range for the UK R34's?


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

Nope, got the brochure here: (Sorry bit of a noob so don't know what all the colour codes names are)

TV2 Blue
GV1 Black
AR2 Red
KV2 Silver
EV1 Yellow

The last colour option was either black or red leather


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

^What he said, no whites. 

I think the figures are 3 yellow, 10 red, 15 black, 20 silver and the rest BB.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Lancerjock's car was a UK car and was white though


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

I bought Performance Car magazine months back (March '09 issue) as it had a guide in there about the R34. According to them and they seemed to have asked Middlehurst about a fair bit of the info inside there was:

80 in total

37 Blue
19 Silver
11 Red
10 Black
3 Yellow

No idea if this is gospel though :thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Lancerjock's car was a UK car and was white though


Sorry but if it was white it was not a UK car!

MartyV - yep they are the figures I was trying to remember. They are the official figures.


----------



## AppleMacGuy (Feb 27, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> Sorry but if it was white it was not a UK car!
> 
> MartyV - yep they are the figures I was trying to remember. They are the official figures.


Unless it had a respray


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

AppleMacGuy said:


> Unless it had a respray


Ah well yes there is that.

I do know at least one of the red ones had a purple flip spray!


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

I've got number 21. Athlete Silver 2000 Wreg


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Make with the list.


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

this thread need to live! :bowdown1:

i own #37 since April 2010 so i changed the owner name in the list and Added Steveline by the way 

3. Lightning yellow (tonigmr2)
4. Pearl Black (mr_maj)
5. Bayside blue (nozza1)
7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)
9. Bayside blue (ljungberg) Sweden (New owner)
10. Silver (simplymo)
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
18. Bayside blue (Maxi)
19. Red (carminegtr)
20. Bayside blue (BHW)
21. Silver (Steveline)
24. Bayside Blue (MartyV)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (nailsgtr34uk) (New owner)
35. Red (Tranq)
37. Silver (GT4 Addicted) France
41. Red (JFE GT-R)
42. Bayside blue (Clive S-P)
45. Bayside blue (Nicolas Kiesa)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
54. Bayside Blue (DrGtr)
55. Silver (TOK) Sweden
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
75. Silver (littlecbigd)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)
80. Bayside blue (AppleMacGuy)

i know my friend Maxi has sold his car so it's not in Monaco anymore but in italy now . i can't remember the owner name but he's on this board too


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

3. Lightning yellow (tonigmr2)
4. Pearl Black (mr_maj)
5. Bayside blue (nozza1)
7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)
9. Bayside blue (ljungberg) Sweden 
10. Silver (simplymo)
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
18. Bayside blue (Maxi)
19. Red (carminegtr)
20. Bayside blue (BHW)
21. Silver (Steveline)
24. Bayside Blue (MartyV)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (nailsgtr34uk) 
35. Red (Tranq)
37. Silver (GT4 Addicted)
41. Red (JFE GT-R)
42. Bayside blue (Clive S-P)
45. Bayside blue (Nicolas Kiesa)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
54. Bayside Blue (DrGtr)
55. Silver (TOK) Sweden
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
75. Silver (littlecbigd)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)
80. Bayside blue (AppleMacGuy)

I imagine some of these have changed, but it's still quite interesting.


----------



## Root (Sep 7, 2010)

I now own UK No 63 (VMackie)in silver KV2


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

I know of a silver one that was broken for spares by asm autos in Aylesbury afew years ago.


----------



## bobdawelder (Jan 1, 2007)

still got mine...in bed for winter..zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

...


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

ok, so who has one that is unmodified?


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

I do but not going to be like that for long. i am keeping though all stock parts.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Mine is exactly as it left Middlehursts (Stage 1) engine wise, only additional changes are the suspension and wheels. Still has original (HKS) exhaust.


----------



## gtr jamie (Sep 25, 2010)

ive got one and its a v spec but i duno what one it is how can i find that out???


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

gtr jamie said:


> ive got one and its a v spec but i duno what one it is how can i find that out???


last 3 numbers of your shasi number, all of them are vspec


----------



## gtr jamie (Sep 25, 2010)

DrGtr said:


> last 3 numbers of your shasi number, all of them are vspec


klkl will have a look at the number and are they??? klkl whats the difference between a vpec and a vpec 2? ow and the last 3 numbers are 165. that mean mine the 165th?


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

gtr jamie said:


> klkl will have a look at the number and are they??? klkl whats the difference between a vpec and a vpec 2? ow and the last 3 numbers are 165. that mean mine the 165th?


then maybe you have number 65 out of 80. are you sure its a uk spec you have and not a jap inport? 65. Bayside blue (Sean-it) did you bought it from this user?

read this please : Nissan Skyline GT-R - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
if you have a gtr you should know the history.

uk spec where only 80 ever produced, they where all vspec 
they had cononly leather, nismo software, 3 extra nismo oil coolers (engine-rer dif-gearbox) , different lights in front, r33 ecu remapped to run 1bar.cobra alarm.


----------



## gtr jamie (Sep 25, 2010)

well it says its a uk spec and its got full leather and its got the cobra alarm and it dose take for ever to make oil temp lol defo got nismo software


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

gtr jamie said:


> well it says its a uk spec and its got full leather and its got the cobra alarm and it dose take for ever to make oil temp lol defo got nismo software


do your chassis number has 17 characters (letters and numbers) begining with: JN1GAPR34U0000... or less?


----------



## gtr jamie (Sep 25, 2010)

yup it's JN1GAPR34U0000165 that kl?


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

gtr jamie said:


> yup it's JN1GAPR34U0000165 that kl?


so you have #65 :smokin:


----------



## gtr jamie (Sep 25, 2010)

GT4 Addicted said:


> so you have #65 :smokin:


sweet mine is number 65 hehe


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Stick some pictures up in the gallery section then!


----------



## gtr jamie (Sep 25, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Stick some pictures up in the gallery section then!


klkl will do mate got a video if it on the dyno as well which looks kl


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

3. Lightning yellow (tonigmr2)
4. Pearl Black (mr_maj)
5. Bayside blue (nozza1)
7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)
9. Bayside blue (ljungberg) Sweden
10. Silver (simplymo)
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
18. Bayside blue (Maxi)
19. Red (carminegtr)
20. Bayside blue (BHW)
21. Silver (Steveline)
24. Bayside Blue (MartyV)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
26. Yellow
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (nailsgtr34uk)
35. Red (Tranq)
37. Silver (GT4 Addicted)
41. Red (JFE GT-R)
42. Bayside blue (Clive S-P)
45. Bayside blue (Nicolas Kiesa)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
54. Bayside Blue (DrGtr)
55. Silver (TOK) Sweden
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
75. Silver (littlecbigd)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)
80. Bayside blue (AppleMacGuy)

I've added no 26 to the list,managed to get the chassis number of the car that was for sale a few week's back which I put a thread up about 

There's also a red one for sale on autotrader right now


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I have added no 69 onto the list,it is the one that Nissan UK still own 

3. Lightning yellow (tonigmr2)
4. Pearl Black (mr_maj)
5. Bayside blue (nozza1)
7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)
9. Bayside blue (ljungberg) Sweden
10. Silver (simplymo)
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
18. Bayside blue (Maxi)
19. Red (carminegtr)
20. Bayside blue (BHW)
21. Silver (Steveline)
24. Bayside Blue (MartyV)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
26. Yellow
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (nailsgtr34uk)
35. Red (Tranq)
37. Silver (GT4 Addicted)
41. Red (JFE GT-R)
42. Bayside blue (Clive S-P)
45. Bayside blue (Nicolas Kiesa)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
54. Bayside Blue (DrGtr)
55. Silver (TOK) Sweden
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
69. Silver (Nissan UK)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
75. Silver (littlecbigd)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)
80. Bayside blue (AppleMacGuy)


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a Red one, not sure what number it is. How can you tell which number it is?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Open the bonnet, you'll see a blue vin plate on the left hand side as you face the car (i.e. driver side). Last three numbers on the long number will tell you.


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Open the bonnet, you'll see a blue vin plate on the left hand side as you face the car (i.e. driver side). Last three numbers on the long number will tell you.


Cool, i'll do it in the morning and post up.


----------



## AppleMacGuy (Feb 27, 2009)

I think all the UK R34s have VINs that commence JN1GAPR34U0000XXX where XXX is the number of your car? But I could be wrong :chuckle:

Regards,

AppleMacGuy.


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

So just checked mine and it has 102 at the end of the chassis number, I assume thats number of the UK specs. Cool, just added to the list.

2. Red (MikeyB571)
3. Lightning yellow (tonigmr2)
4. Pearl Black (mr_maj)
5. Bayside blue (nozza1)
7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)
9. Bayside blue (ljungberg) Sweden
10. Silver (simplymo)
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
18. Bayside blue (Maxi)
19. Red (carminegtr)
20. Bayside blue (BHW)
21. Silver (Steveline)
24. Bayside Blue (MartyV)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
26. Yellow
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (nailsgtr34uk)
35. Red (Tranq)
37. Silver (GT4 Addicted)
41. Red (JFE GT-R)
42. Bayside blue (Clive S-P)
45. Bayside blue (Nicolas Kiesa)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
54. Bayside Blue (DrGtr)
55. Silver (TOK) Sweden
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
69. Silver (Nissan UK)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
75. Silver (littlecbigd)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)
80. Bayside blue (AppleMacGuy)


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Only the half where are the other half? Even though the most of the ones listed on here are abroad.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Not got my name added yet till now

2. Red (MikeyB571)
3. Lightning yellow (tonigmr2)
4. Pearl Black (mr_maj)
5. Bayside blue (nozza1)
7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)
9. Bayside blue (ljungberg) Sweden
10. Silver (simplymo)
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
18. Bayside blue (Maxi)
19. Red (carminegtr)
20. Bayside blue (BHW)
21. Silver (Steveline)
24. Bayside Blue (MartyV)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
26. Yellow (JapFreak786)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (nailsgtr34uk)
35. Red (Tranq)
37. Silver (GT4 Addicted)
41. Red (JFE GT-R)
42. Bayside blue (Clive S-P)
45. Bayside blue (Nicolas Kiesa)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
54. Bayside Blue (DrGtr)
55. Silver (TOK) Sweden
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
69. Silver (Nissan UK)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
75. Silver (littlecbigd)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)
80. Bayside blue (AppleMacGuy)


----------



## Skylinesusky (Feb 17, 2009)

Cool Thread, and thanks Mikey for the link of it =)
I corrected the list, No.19 is mine since Juny 2009.

2. Red (MikeyB571)
3. Lightning yellow (tonigmr2)
4. Pearl Black (mr_maj)
5. Bayside blue (nozza1)
7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)
9. Bayside blue (ljungberg) Sweden
10. Silver (simplymo)
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
18. Bayside blue (Maxi)
19. Red (Skylinesusky)
20. Bayside blue (BHW)
21. Silver (Steveline)
24. Bayside Blue (MartyV)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
26. Yellow (JapFreak786)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (nailsgtr34uk)
35. Red (Tranq)
37. Silver (GT4 Addicted)
41. Red (JFE GT-R)
42. Bayside blue (Clive S-P)
45. Bayside blue (Nicolas Kiesa)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
54. Bayside Blue (DrGtr)
55. Silver (TOK) Sweden
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
69. Silver (Nissan UK)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
75. Silver (littlecbigd)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)
80. Bayside blue (AppleMacGuy)

No.19 in german hands =)


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

There is an other one in color black in Cyprus.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I know now where no 57 is,i'll let the owner come and say it's there though,as they are on the forum 

2. Red (MikeyB571)
3. Lightning yellow (tonigmr2)
4. Pearl Black (mr_maj)
5. Bayside blue (nozza1)
7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)
9. Bayside blue (ljungberg) Sweden
10. Silver (simplymo)
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
18. Bayside blue (Maxi)
19. Red (Skylinesusky)
20. Bayside blue (BHW)
21. Silver (Steveline)
24. Bayside Blue (MartyV)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
26. Yellow (JapFreak786)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (nailsgtr34uk)
35. Red (Tranq)
37. Silver (GT4 Addicted)
41. Red (JFE GT-R)
42. Bayside blue (Clive S-P)
45. Bayside blue (Nicolas Kiesa)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
54. Bayside Blue (DrGtr)
55. Silver (TOK) Sweden
57. Bayside Blue 
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
69. Silver (Nissan UK)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
75. Silver (littlecbigd)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)
80. Bayside blue (AppleMacGuy)


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks Emil,

We can confirm that we own number 57 Bayside blue V-spec.
If somebody can update the list please.

Thanks


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Updated.

2. Red (MikeyB571)
3. Lightning yellow (tonigmr2)
4. Pearl Black (mr_maj)
5. Bayside blue (nozza11)
7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)
9. Bayside blue (ljungberg) Sweden
10. Silver (simplymo)
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
18. Bayside blue (Maxi)
19. Red (Skylinesusky)
20. Bayside blue (BHW)
21. Silver (Steveline)
24. Bayside Blue (MartyV)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
26. Yellow (JapFreak786)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (nailsgtr34uk)
35. Red (Tranq)
37. Silver (GT4 Addicted)
41. Red (JFE GT-R)
42. Bayside blue (Clive S-P)
45. Bayside blue (Nicolas Kiesa)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
54. Bayside Blue (DrGtr)
55. Silver (TOK) Sweden
57. Bayside Blue (KING)
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
69. Silver (Nissan UK)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
75. Silver (littlecbigd)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)
80. Bayside blue (AppleMacGuy)


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Updated number 9 since Ljungberg doesn´t own it anymore.

2. Red (MikeyB571)
3. Lightning yellow (tonigmr2)
4. Pearl Black (mr_maj)
5. Bayside blue (nozza11)
7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)
9. Bayside blue (TurboMatte) Sweden
10. Silver (simplymo)
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
18. Bayside blue (Maxi)
19. Red (Skylinesusky)
20. Bayside blue (BHW)
21. Silver (Steveline)
24. Bayside Blue (MartyV)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
26. Yellow (JapFreak786)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (nailsgtr34uk)
35. Red (Tranq)
37. Silver (GT4 Addicted)
41. Red (JFE GT-R)
42. Bayside blue (Clive S-P)
45. Bayside blue (Nicolas Kiesa)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
54. Bayside Blue (DrGtr)
55. Silver (TOK) Sweden
57. Bayside Blue (KING)
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
69. Silver (Nissan UK)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
75. Silver (littlecbigd)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)
80. Bayside blue (AppleMacGuy)


----------



## kenchen2010 (Jul 3, 2011)

I HAVE GOT THE CAR NO:31 NOW,THE LAST 2NUMBER ON VIN IS 131


----------



## gtr jamie (Sep 25, 2010)

Number 65 is my one not sean-it lol


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

I know one in Sweden.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

There's another on here:

RaceTech Cars Uk 07854807978 : NISSAN SKYLINE R-34 GTR V-SPEC UK CAR 700BHP


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

Had a good read through the whole thread yesterday and gotta say a very nice and interesting thread. You found out about many of the UK spec R34s, impressive. Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## romz (Jan 27, 2011)

I got the n°24 in BB in france now!


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

romz said:


> I got the n°24 in BB in france now!


No 24 not 24 degrees, just saying...


----------



## romz (Jan 27, 2011)

it s because it france we write "N°" not "n"... you know, we re strange people! lol


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

romz said:


> it s because it france we write "N°" not "n"... you know, we re strange people! lol


good to know that you found it .

JapFreak786
thats a bargain.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

ChristianR said:


> one official uk one is now in Jersey, http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/67548-blue-r34-v-sky-jersey.html


still is i have seen that car last year!:nervous:


----------



## Siegerd (Jul 14, 2010)

So number 41 is mine since december 2011 and she is in Belgium now. Updated the list with my name now and contacted the previous owner. And great list btw 

2. Red (MikeyB571)
3. Lightning yellow (tonigmr2)
4. Pearl Black (mr_maj)
5. Bayside blue (nozza11)
7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)
9. Bayside blue (TurboMatte) Sweden
10. Silver (simplymo)
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
18. Bayside blue (Maxi)
19. Red (Skylinesusky)
20. Bayside blue (BHW)
21. Silver (Steveline)
24. Bayside Blue (MartyV)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
26. Yellow (JapFreak786)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (nailsgtr34uk)
35. Red (Tranq)
37. Silver (GT4 Addicted)
41. Red (siegerd)
42. Bayside blue (Clive S-P)
45. Bayside blue (Nicolas Kiesa)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
54. Bayside Blue (DrGtr)
55. Silver (TOK) Sweden
57. Bayside Blue (KING)
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
69. Silver (Nissan UK)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
75. Silver (littlecbigd)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)
80. Bayside blue (AppleMacGuy)


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Another appears on PH, don't think I've seen this one before?

Used 2001 NISSAN SKYLINE (R34) GT-R VSPEC UK car 69K... for sale - PistonHeads (Ref 1091308)


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

We have one bayside blue, i'll check the Vin number. Its in Germany.

No. 78 is in Germany now at Co-ordSport and sporting HKS 2.8 engine with 600hp


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Wouter said:


> We have one bayside blue, i'll check the Vin number. Its in Germany.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrised (Mar 6, 2013)

updated no 26, since 1st march it's in germany and mine 

3. Lightning yellow (tonigmr2)
4. Pearl Black (mr_maj)
5. Bayside blue (nozza1)
7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)
9. Bayside blue (ljungberg) Sweden
10. Silver (simplymo)
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
18. Bayside blue (Maxi)
19. Red (carminegtr)
20. Bayside blue (BHW)
21. Silver (Steveline)
24. Bayside Blue (MartyV)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
26. Lightning Yellow (Chrised)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (nailsgtr34uk)
35. Red (Tranq)
37. Silver (GT4 Addicted)
41. Red (JFE GT-R)
42. Bayside blue (Clive S-P)
45. Bayside blue (Nicolas Kiesa)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
54. Bayside Blue (DrGtr)
55. Silver (TOK) Sweden
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
75. Silver (littlecbigd)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)
80. Bayside blue (AppleMacGuy)


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Awesome dude! My old car! PM me anything you wish to ask, hope you got a good deal on it?


----------



## Skylinesusky (Feb 17, 2009)

Owner of No.19 since June 2009

3. Lightning yellow (tonigmr2)
4. Pearl Black (mr_maj)
5. Bayside blue (nozza1)
7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)
9. Bayside blue (ljungberg) Sweden
10. Silver (simplymo)
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
18. Bayside blue (Maxi)
19. Red (Skylinesusky)
20. Bayside blue (BHW)
21. Silver (Steveline)
24. Bayside Blue (MartyV)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
26. Lightning Yellow (Chrised)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (nailsgtr34uk)
35. Red (Tranq)
37. Silver (GT4 Addicted)
41. Red (JFE GT-R)
42. Bayside blue (Clive S-P)
45. Bayside blue (Nicolas Kiesa)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
54. Bayside Blue (DrGtr)
55. Silver (TOK) Sweden
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
75. Silver (littlecbigd)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)
80. Bayside blue (AppleMacGuy)


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

number 42 now lives in switzerland.

i may be buying abother uk one soon not sure what number but il check.

need another BB 34 in my life.


----------



## Gttrv (Sep 15, 2010)

3. Lightning yellow (tonigmr2)
4. Pearl Black (mr_maj)
5. Bayside blue (nozza1)
7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)
9. Bayside blue (ljungberg) Sweden
10. Silver (simplymo)
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
18. Bayside blue (Maxi)
19. Red (Skylinesusky)
20. Bayside blue (BHW)
21. Silver (Steveline)
24. Bayside Blue (MartyV)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
26. Lightning Yellow (Chrised)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (nailsgtr34uk)
35. Red (Tranq)
37. Silver (GT4 Addicted)
41. Red (JFE GT-R)
42. Bayside blue (Clive S-P)
45. Bayside blue (Nicolas Kiesa)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
54. Bayside Blue (DrGtr)
55. Silver (TOK) Sweden
61. Bayside Blue (gttrv)
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
75. Silver (littlecbigd)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)
80. Bayside blue (AppleMacGuy)[/QUOTE]


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

Seems that somebody removed mined from the list  

2. Red (MikeyB571)
3. Lightning yellow (tonigmr2)
4. Pearl Black (mr_maj)
5. Bayside blue (nozza1)
7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)
9. Bayside blue (ljungberg) Sweden
10. Silver (simplymo)
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
18. Bayside blue (Maxi)
19. Red (Skylinesusky)
20. Bayside blue (BHW)
21. Silver (Steveline)
24. Bayside Blue (MartyV)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
26. Lightning Yellow (Chrised)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (nailsgtr34uk)
35. Red (Tranq)
37. Silver (GT4 Addicted)
41. Red (JFE GT-R)
42. Bayside blue (Clive S-P)
45. Bayside blue (Nicolas Kiesa)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
54. Bayside Blue (DrGtr)
55. Silver (TOK) Sweden
61. Bayside Blue (gttrv)
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
75. Silver (littlecbigd)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)
80. Bayside blue (AppleMacGuy)


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm after one but cannot find any uk ones for sale!!


----------



## AppleMacGuy (Feb 27, 2009)

euroexports said:


> I'm after one but cannot find any uk ones for sale!!


You can have mine for 50 grand :chuckle:


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Haha you wish


----------



## FlytPojkeN (May 15, 2009)

Have you seen that car number "39" is on Pistonheads. Have anyone owned it before or seen it somewhere?

Is it worth the price? Soon you can get a M3 E92 for that price when the newer M3 and M4 is coming...


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Number 14 has surfaced in Sweden. It´s for sale at the moment. It´s silver with the unusual red leather interior.

2. Red (MikeyB571)
3. Lightning yellow (tonigmr2)
4. Pearl Black (mr_maj)
5. Bayside blue (nozza1)
7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)
9. Bayside blue (ljungberg) Sweden
10. Silver (simplymo)
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
14. Silver with the unusual red leather interior (For sale in Sweden, mid Sept -13)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
18. Bayside blue (Maxi)
19. Red (Skylinesusky)
20. Bayside blue (BHW)
21. Silver (Steveline)
24. Bayside Blue (MartyV)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
26. Lightning Yellow (Chrised)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (nailsgtr34uk)
35. Red (Tranq)
37. Silver (GT4 Addicted)
41. Red (JFE GT-R)
42. Bayside blue (Clive S-P)
45. Bayside blue (Nicolas Kiesa)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
54. Bayside Blue (DrGtr)
55. Silver (TOK) Sweden
61. Bayside Blue (gttrv)
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
75. Silver (littlecbigd)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)
80. Bayside blue (AppleMacGuy)


----------



## arima_kun (Sep 6, 2009)

I have the n°75 Bayside blue , littlecbigd have the 32 not 75


----------



## Talski (Apr 7, 2010)

and me at 81 

2. Red (MikeyB571)
3. Lightning yellow (tonigmr2)
4. Pearl Black (mr_maj)
5. Bayside blue (nozza1)
7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)
9. Bayside blue (ljungberg) Sweden
10. Silver (simplymo)
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
14. Silver with the unusual red leather interior (For sale in Sweden, mid Sept -13)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
18. Bayside blue (Maxi)
19. Red (Skylinesusky)
20. Bayside blue (BHW)
21. Silver (Steveline)
24. Bayside Blue (MartyV)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
26. Lightning Yellow (Chrised)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
34. Bayside Blue (nailsgtr34uk)
35. Red (Tranq)
37. Silver (GT4 Addicted)
41. Red (JFE GT-R)
42. Bayside blue (Clive S-P)
45. Bayside blue (Nicolas Kiesa)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
54. Bayside Blue (DrGtr)
55. Silver (TOK) Sweden
61. Bayside Blue (gttrv)
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
75. Silver (littlecbigd)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)
80. Bayside blue (AppleMacGuy)[/QUOTE]
81. Custom Blue (Talski)


----------



## AppleMacGuy (Feb 27, 2009)

How can there be an 81 if there were only 80 UK cars?


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

some will have been sold by an earlier number and then bought by new people perhaps.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

AppleMacGuy said:


> How can there be an 81 if there were only 80 UK cars?


Haha.

Change you signature

80/81

Maybe no number 1, so you car is now not the last one.

Sucks to be you.


----------



## Talski (Apr 7, 2010)

I thought there were 200 UK R34 GTRs?

Mine is an R34 vspec brought in by Middlehurst?

Also, I don't think the guy who had this car before me (a little over three years since I bought her) was ever on this forum, so I doubt this is already on the list.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Talski said:


> I thought there were 200 UK R34 GTRs?
> 
> Mine is an R34 vspec brought in by Middlehurst?
> 
> Also, I don't think the guy who had this car before me (a little over three years since I bought her) was ever on this forum, so I doubt this is already on the list.


What the last two digits of your vin number?


----------



## Talski (Apr 7, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> What the last two digits of your vin number?


not a clue 

will check once the car is back from MGT..


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Not got a V5?

I think you've just added you car to the list without reading the thread.

The numbers listed are the last two digits of the vin.

Applemacguy can now go back to thinking he's got a special car, but in reality is no different to any of them.


----------



## AppleMacGuy (Feb 27, 2009)

Talski said:


> I thought there were 200 UK R34 GTRs?
> 
> Mine is an R34 vspec brought in by Middlehurst?
> 
> Also, I don't think the guy who had this car before me (a little over three years since I bought her) was ever on this forum, so I doubt this is already on the list.


No, there were only 80 UK R34s AFAIK. The number in the list should correlate with last 2 digts of the VIN IIRC.


----------



## AppleMacGuy (Feb 27, 2009)

FLYNN said:


> Haha.
> 
> Change you signature
> 
> ...


Thanks for your useful input...not


----------



## Talski (Apr 7, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Not got a V5?
> 
> I think you've just added you car to the list without reading the thread.
> 
> ...


Hiya,

Sorry, guilty as charged!
I will defo look up the vin number once I have her back and will update my post


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Just to confirm, only 80 numbered UK R34s.

Talski two possibilities, one is your car is an earlier numbered one, or second Middlehurst did actually import more after the original 80 but sold them as imports not UK cars.


----------



## AppleMacGuy (Feb 27, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> Just to confirm, only 80 numbered UK R34s.
> 
> Talski two possibilities, one is your car is an earlier numbered one, or second Middlehurst did actually import more after the original 80 but sold them as imports not UK cars.


Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

AppleMacGuy said:


> Thank you for the clarification.


Phew. Close one AppleMacGuy.

I was only yanking your chain


----------



## AppleMacGuy (Feb 27, 2009)

FLYNN said:


> Phew. Close one AppleMacGuy.
> 
> I was only yanking your chain


Lol...just you leave my chain alone...I hardly know you...yet :chuckle:


----------



## arima_kun (Sep 6, 2009)

update +1

2. Red (MikeyB571)
3. Lightning yellow (tonigmr2)
4. Pearl Black (mr_maj)
5. Bayside blue (nozza1)
7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)
9. Bayside blue (ljungberg) Sweden
10. Silver (simplymo)
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
14. Silver with the unusual red leather interior (For sale in Sweden, mid Sept -13)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
18. Bayside blue (Maxi)
19. Red (Skylinesusky)
20. Bayside blue (BHW)
21. Silver (Steveline)
24. Bayside Blue (MartyV)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
26. Lightning Yellow (Chrised)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
32. Silver (littlecbigd)
34. Bayside Blue (nailsgtr34uk)
35. Red (Tranq)
37. Silver (GT4 Addicted)
41. Red (JFE GT-R)
42. Bayside blue (Clive S-P)
45. Bayside blue (Nicolas Kiesa)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
54. Bayside Blue (DrGtr)
55. Silver (TOK) Sweden
61. Bayside Blue (gttrv)
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
75. Bayside blue (Arima_kun)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)
80. Bayside blue (AppleMacGuy)


----------



## Talski (Apr 7, 2010)

right folks, back again, checked VIN number, last two digits are 08..

Do I make the list then?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Is that your car in your avatar? What colour is your VIN plate


----------



## Talski (Apr 7, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Is that your car in your avatar? What colour is your VIN plate


hiya,

Yes, that's my car on the pic...

Just checked some documentation I had lying around and found the vin number
(the paper was blue....)


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Just had a look in your project thread, yep looks like a UK car no. 8, by all means add in.:thumbsup:


----------



## Talski (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm in there... 


2. Red (MikeyB571)
3. Lightning yellow (tonigmr2)
4. Pearl Black (mr_maj)
5. Bayside blue (nozza1)
7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)
8. Custom blue (talski)
9. Bayside blue (ljungberg) Sweden
10. Silver (simplymo)
11. Pearl black (neilo)
12. Silver (njd)
13. Pearl black (written off)
14. Silver with the unusual red leather interior (For sale in Sweden, mid Sept -13)
15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)
16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)
18. Bayside blue (Maxi)
19. Red (Skylinesusky)
20. Bayside blue (BHW)
21. Silver (Steveline)
24. Bayside Blue (MartyV)
25. Bayside blue (EssexBoy)
26. Lightning Yellow (Chrised)
30. Pearl black (professor matt)
31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)
32. Silver (littlecbigd)
34. Bayside Blue (nailsgtr34uk)
35. Red (Tranq)
37. Silver (GT4 Addicted)
41. Red (JFE GT-R)
42. Bayside blue (Clive S-P)
45. Bayside blue (Nicolas Kiesa)
53. Bayside blue (BONO)
54. Bayside Blue (DrGtr)
55. Silver (TOK) Sweden
61. Bayside Blue (gttrv)
63. Silver (vmackie)
65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)
71. Pearl black (MVH)
74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)
75. Bayside blue (Arima_kun)
77. Silver (Joules101)
78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)
79. Bayside blue (weka)
80. Bayside blue (AppleMacGuy)


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Do you know what colour your car was originally Talski?


----------



## Talski (Apr 7, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Do you know what colour your car was originally Talski?


Hi,

No idea I'm afraid.. she was all resprayed in this custom blue colour with the air brushing when I bought her. Most of the inside panels look to have been sprayed too (it was a very through job, I'll give em that..)

cheers

Tal


----------



## EssexBoy (Jun 19, 2004)

Just an update 
I now own number 68 in bayside blue.
Number 25 is still in essex owned by my mate phill.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Sorry for the thread resurrection.

I am now the proud owner of UK Number 1 in silver/grey. Car has only covered 36k miles or so with full middlehurst history.

Last 4 digit on chassis are 0101.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

1. Silver/Grey (TABZ)
2. Red (MikeyB571)

3. Lightning yellow (tonigmr2)

4. Pearl Black (mr_maj)

5. Bayside blue (nozza1)

7. Bayside blue (r34mspec)

8. Custom blue (talski)

9. Bayside blue (ljungberg) Sweden

10. Silver (simplymo)

11. Pearl black (neilo)

12. Silver (njd)

13. Pearl black (written off)

14. Silver with the unusual red leather interior (For sale in Sweden, mid Sept -13)

15. Bayside blue (bobdawelder)

16. Silver (Paul.GTR34)

18. Bayside blue (Maxi)

19. Red (Skylinesusky)

20. Bayside blue (BHW)

21. Silver (Steveline)

24. Bayside Blue (MartyV)

25. Phil in Essex 
26. Lightning Yellow (Chrised)

30. Pearl black (professor matt)

31. Pearl black (fatherslippers)

32. Silver (littlecbigd)

34. Bayside Blue (nailsgtr34uk)

35. Red (Tranq)

37. Silver (GT4 Addicted)

41. Red (JFE GT-R)

42. Bayside blue (Clive S-P)

45. Bayside blue (Nicolas Kiesa)

53. Bayside blue (BONO)

54. Bayside Blue (DrGtr)

55. Silver (TOK) Sweden

61. Bayside Blue (gttrv)

63. Silver (vmackie)

65. Bayside blue (Sean-it)

68. Bayside blue (Essex boy)
70. Bayside blue (johnny_0)

71. Pearl black (MVH)

74. Bayside blue (James Bowler)

75. Bayside blue (Arima_kun)

77. Silver (Joules101)

78. Bayside blue (Mr Disklok)

79. Bayside blue (weka)

80. Bayside blue (AppleMacGuy)


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

one for sale on pistonheads mate


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

euroexports said:


> one for sale on pistonheads mate


No not from PH, although I've been asked that twice now lol.

Hasn't been used much over the years, never been advertised that I know of anyway.
Pretty much factory original, ive never heard an RB26 engine sound so good.
The only modification is an upgraded stereo.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Sounds like a good buy Tabz! I might try come see it sat if your about lol


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

If its that mileage and totally unmodded you might want to keep it that way!


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks guys.

No plans on altering it what so ever. 
Shall be put under a cover a left well alone, but before that shall undergo a full on detail.

I honestly have not heard an engine sound so good.

From what info I have gathered this car came out of MiddleHurst with a HKS exhaust (nice a quite) HKS piggy back Ecu and remapped to approx 400/450bhp.

Has been stored for long periods but maintains a full MiddleHurst service history and mileage is warranted. 

Like I said the only unoriginal item is the Alpine stereo.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^Very nice. And pictures at all?


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Once cleaned I will try getting some up. 
As it stands it's a bog standard car and excuse me for saying I really don't like the standard look. 
Had this not been so original I would modify to suit but with the added extra of being No.1, that would be criminal.










Not sure about this sticker, is this from MiddleHurst or has it been added at a later date?, I'm about ready to get the heat gun out and remove it.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice. That sticker needs to go.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

Good find Tabz keep as it is surely you won't find anything like that no more.
sticker needs to go.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks, sticker is gone lol.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Good to hear Tabz.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Weird, never seen the sticker before.
Sounds like you have a Stage 1 Middlehursts car like me!


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Hi Toni
Has your car come from factory with a stage 1 set up?

From what I've gathered, my car has a HKS exhaust, HKS piggy back ecu and cams.
All work was carried out prior to sale by MiddleHurst, hence my question regarding the decal on the side.

If its a factory original decal, I will leave it as is, but how do I know for sure?

So how many cars from the 80 are yet to confirm their existence?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

It might be a Middlehurst sticker but I would not class that as a factory sticker. One thing is for sure, it has to go. Im guessing it has gone but in the above post you note that you will leave it as it is? Im confused. LOL!


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Sorry Kadir I should have said its gone next time i'm at the workshop lol.
Upon closer inspection I require a front bumper plastic lip and diffuser as mine are damaged.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Makes sense that does.. 

I can understand the diffuser sustaining damage but how has the front lower lip been damaged?

Mines do a replacement front diffuser in CF. Newera supplied one recently to a customer but I am guessing you want OEM parts?


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Yes oem only on this.

Diffuser looks to have hit something very low down which has created a bulge in the bottom lip, nothing drastic but rather it was perfect.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes the mods you mention are standard Middlehursts stage 1 Tabz.


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

TABZ said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> No plans on altering it what so ever.
> Shall be put under a cover a left well alone, but before that shall undergo a full on detail.
> ...


The fact this car has a full Middlehurst service history makes it very, very appealing.

Stay 100% original and watch the value climb - superb purchase.

As a side note - which modifications segregate a UK car from any other? Obviously all of the cars have UK VINs and are V-Spec. They also may have had leather interior and a different front bumper with vent/insert for additional cooling, non-Xenon headlamps for compliance & mandatory MPH clocks.

Any other key differences?


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

^^
Thanks 

Well the car will be under going a sympathetic underside resto to make it perfect.

I don't intent on driving it so it shall remain a garage ornament.

Would anybody know what stereo these came with out of the factory as that's the only mod on the car, and I would like to put it back to original.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Kenwood flip face.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Nozza1 any idea of model number, would you have a pic?

If anybody has one for sale let me know please.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I can take a pic of mine, it's still original.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Hi Toni, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*Updated UKDM - BNR34 Skyline GT-R's*

Due to my epic quest a couple of years ago of trying to get real and solid information about the UK BCNR33's, Some of the details I received were actually for the 80 UK - BNR34's so I thought it was only fair to share what I've learned about them so far on here as well....



UK #001. Is Silver was registered on 9th Sep 2000 (99MY) = 7th Sold - (TABZ)

UK #002. Is Red was registered on 26th Jan 2000 (99MY) = 1st Sold -(MikeyB571)

UK #003. Is Lightning Yellow was registered on 17th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 17th Sold - (tonigmr2)

UK #004. Is Pearl Black was registered on 23rd Dec 2000 (99MY) = 39th Sold - (mr_maj)

UK #005. Is Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (nozza1)

UK #006. Is Active Red was registered on 4th Feb 2000 (99MY) = 6th Sold -

UK #007. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 18th Feb 2000 (99MY) = 9th Sold - (r34mspec)

UK #008. Was Bayside Blue now a Custom Blue was registered on 9th Feb 2000 (99MY) = 8th Sold - (talski)

UK #009. Is Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (ljungberg) Sweden

UK #010. Is Silver was registered on ???? ?? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (simplymo)

UK #011. Is Pearl Black was registered on 8th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 13th Sold - (neilo)

UK #012. Is Silver was registered on 1st Mar 2000 (99MY) = 10th Sold - (njd)

UK #013. Is Pearl black was registered on 24th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 21st Sold - (Sadly now written off.)

UK #014. Is Silver was registered on 10th Apr 2000 (99MY) = 24th Sold with the unusual red leather interior (For sale in Sweden, mid Sept -13)

UK #015. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Mar 2000 (99MY) = 11th Sold - (bobdawelder)

UK #016. Is Silver was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 14th Sold - (Paul.GTR34)

UK #017. Is Active Red was registered on 19th Oct 2001 (01MY) = 57th Sold -

UK #018. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 15th Sold - (Maxi)

UK #019. Is Active Red was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (Skylinesusky)

UK #020. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 2nd Feb 2000 (99MY) = 4th Sold - (BHW)

UK #021. Is Silver was registered on 1st Jul 2010 (00MY) = 65th Sold - (Steveline)

UK #022. Is Active Red was registered on 28th Apr 2000 (99MY) = 26th Sold -

UK #023. Is Grey was registered on 1st Sep 2001 (01MY) = 51st Sold -

UK #024. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 2nd Feb 2000 (99MY) = 5th Sold - (MartyV)

UK #025. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Feb 2000 (99MY) = 3rd Sold - Phil in Essex 

UK #026. Is Lightning Yellow was registered on 26th Jan 2000 (99MY) = 2nd Sold - (Chrised)

UK #027. Is Grey was registered on 1st Sep 2002 (00MY) = 63rd Sold - 

UK #028. Is Active Red was registered on 16th Nov 2000 (00MY) = 36th Sold -

UK #029. UNKNOWN???

UK #030. Is Pearl Black was registered on 15th May 2000 (99MY) = 27th Sold - (professor matt)

UK #031. Is Pearl Black was registered on 17th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 18th Sold - (fatherslippers)

UK #032. Is Silver was registered on 27th Jul 2000 (99MY) = 49th Sold - (littlecbigd)

UK #033. Is Grey was registered on 15th Jun 2000 (00MY) = 31st Sold -

UK #034. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 3rd Mar 2000 (99MY) = 12th Sold -(nailsgtr34uk)

UK #035. Is Active Red was registered on 17th Sep 2001 (01MY) = 54th Sold - (Tranq)

UK #036. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 16th Sold -

UK #037. Is Grey was registered on 1st Sep 2001 (99MY) = 52nd Sold - (GT4 Addicted)

UK #038. Is ? was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold -

UK #039. Is ? was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold -

UK #040. Is Grey was registered on 16th Dec 2000 (99MY) = 37th Sold -

UK #041. Is Active Red was registered on 21st Sep 2001 (00MY) = 55th Sold - (JFE GT-R)

UK #042. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 24th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 22nd Sold - (Clive S-P)

UK #043. Is Grey was registered on 2nd Jun 2000 (99MY) = 30th Sold - 

UK #044. Is Active Red was registered on 22nd Jun 2001 (99MY) = 46th Sold -

UK #045. Is Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ???? Sold - (Nicolas Kiesa)

UK #046. Is Active Red was registered on 14th Nov 2001 (01MY) = 58th Sold - 

UK #047. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 26th May 2000 (99MY) = 28th Sold - 

UK #048. Is Midnight Purple II was registered on 29th Sep 2001 (01MY) = 56th Sold - 

UK #049. UNKNOWN???

UK #050. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 15th Feb 2002 (02MY) = 61st Sold - 

UK #051. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 28th Jul 2000 (99MY) = 33rd Sold - 

UK #052. Is Pearl Black was registered on 17th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 19th Sold -

UK #053. Is Silver was registered on 13th Dec 2001 (01MY) = 59th Sold - (BONO)

UK #054. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 8th Apr 2000 (00MY) = 23rd Sold - (DrGtr)

UK #055. Is Silver was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (TOK) Sweden 

UK #056. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Jun 2001 (00MY) = 43rd Sold - 

UK #057. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 22nd Mar 2000 (00MY) = 20th Sold - 

UK #058. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 12th Apr 2000 (00MY) = 25th Sold - 

UK #059. Is Pearl Black was registered on 1st Jun 2000 (00MY) = 29th Sold - 

UK #060. UNKNOWN???

UK #061. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 25th Jul 2000 (00MY) = 32nd Sold - (gttrv)

UK #062. Was Bayside Blue but is now Pearl Black was registered on 26th Sep 2000 (99MY) = 34th Sold -

UK #063. Is Silver was registered on 1st Jan 2002 (01MY) = 60th Sold - (vmackie)

UK #064. Is ? was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold -

UK #065. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Sep 2001 (??MY) = 53rd Sold - (Sean-it) 

UK #066. UNKNOWN???

UK #067. Is Pearl Black was registered on 20th Dec 2000 (00MY) = 38th Sold -

UK #068. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Jul 2001 (99MY) = 47th Sold - (Essex boy) 

UK #069. UNKNOWN???

UK #070. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 6th Jul 2001 (99MY) = 48th Sold - (johnny_0)

UK #071. Is Pearl Black was registered on 9th Mar 2001 (99MY) = 41st Sold - (MVH) 

UK #072. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 4th Aug 2001 (01MY) = 50th Sold - 

UK #073. Is Grey was registered on 6th Mar 2001 (01MY) = 40th Sold -

UK #074. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 10th Nov 2000 (99MY) = 35th Sold - (James Bowler)

UK #075. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Sep 2003 (03MY) = 64th Sold - (Arima_kun) 

UK #076. Is Pearl Black was registered on 20th Apr 2001 (01MY) = 42nd Sold -

UK #077. Is Silver was registered on 1st Mar 2002 (02MY) = 62nd Sold - (Joules101) * STOLEN in 2015 and NOT RECOVERED!

UK #078. Is Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (Mr Disklok) 

UK #079. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 14th Jun 2001 (99MY) = 44th Sold - (weka)

UK #080. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 22nd Jun 2001 (01MY) = 45th Sold - (AppleMacGuy)



Just like the earlier Middlehurst R33's, These eighty UK BNR34's were not sold in any obvious or consecutive order. At least with this list some of the Owners will know where their Skyline GT-R fits in with regards to the rest of these special limited edition vehicles!

HTH!


----------



## Joules101 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello,

Just to let you know that no.77 was stolen earlier this year, and sadly not recovered.

Joules


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Joules101 said:


> *Hello,
> 
> Just to let you know that no.77 was stolen earlier this year, and sadly not recovered.
> 
> Joules*


Really sorry to learn about that, Will make a note about it on that list.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Cool to know the one I owned (number 26) was the second sold R34!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> *Cool to know the one I owned (number 26) was the second sold R34!*


I found the shear randomness to be very intriguing also JapFreak786!

These *"SOLD"* numbers are likely to change up or down one or two positions if the Owners of these other cars I've not fully listed are willing to fill in the blanks but as it stands currently it gives us all a pretty good idea of where these are in the grand scheme of things.

Hopefully these lists can finally put to bed some of the weird mythical stories and ridiculous rumours that have been told about these Skyline GT-R's especially when an unscrupulous Owners attempts to get extra money for their pride and joy by _"biggin-it-up"_ as something its not so to speak?! 

I've not really been looking at the R34's in great detail till recently but I've lost count at how many of the UK R33's have been advertised over the years as the very last one ever made or to be sold....:chuckle:

JM2PW!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

One yellow one missing!
Tabz forgot about the stereo can still do that.

I noticed one other difference at the weekend, UK cars have roof mounted aerials....


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

K66 SKY said:


> I found the shear randomness to be very intriguing also JapFreak786!


Not really TBH - If you think about it, Middlehurst asked Nissan for 100/80 models and requested X-Blue, X-Silver etc etc.
So when Nissan delivered the cars they were already a certain colour with a certain chassis number. Therefore depending on customers colour choice, they could never be sold in order.

Having said that, it does then seem random as to picking the lowest number in the available colour which doesn't seem to have happened.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

UK chassis no34 is still going strong.. 16000miles now!! concours still and standard!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*Updated UK BNR34 list!*



tonigmr2 said:


> *One yellow one missing!*


This forum says that there were only three. You wouldn't happen to know which one of the missing cars details it could be do you tonigmr2??


_I've also just had to alter the list as one of vehicles details had to be corrected due to in correct information and another ones been added as well!_



UK #001. Is Silver was registered on 9th Sep 2000 (99MY) = 7th Sold - (TABZ)

UK #002. Is Red was registered on 26th Jan 2000 (99MY) = 1st Sold -(MikeyB571)

UK #003. Is Lightning Yellow was registered on 17th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 18th Sold - (tonigmr2)

UK #004. Is Pearl Black was registered on 23rd Dec 2000 (99MY) = 41st Sold - (mr_maj)

UK #005. Is Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (nozza1)

UK #006. Is Active Red was registered on 4th Feb 2000 (99MY) = 6th Sold -

UK #007. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 18th Feb 2000 (99MY) = 9th Sold - (r34mspec)

UK #008. Was Bayside Blue now a Custom Blue was registered on 9th Feb 2000 (99MY) = 8th Sold - (talski)

UK #009. Is Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (ljungberg) Sweden

UK #010. Is Silver was registered on ???? ?? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (simplymo)

UK #011. Is Pearl Black was registered on 8th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 13th Sold - (neilo)

UK #012. Is Silver was registered on 1st Mar 2000 (99MY) = 10th Sold - (njd)

UK #013. Is Pearl black was registered on 24th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 22nd Sold - (Sadly now written off.)

UK #014. Is Silver was registered on 10th Apr 2000 (99MY) = 25th Sold with the unusual red leather interior (For sale in Sweden, mid Sept -13)

UK #015. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Mar 2000 (99MY) = 11th Sold - (bobdawelder)

UK #016. Is Silver was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 14th Sold - (Paul.GTR34)

UK #017. Is Active Red was registered on 19th Oct 2001 (01MY) = 59th Sold -

UK #018. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 15th Sold - (Maxi)

UK #019. Is Active Red was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (Skylinesusky)

UK #020. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 2nd Feb 2000 (99MY) = 4th Sold - (BHW)

UK #021. Is Silver was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 16th Sold - (Steveline)

UK #022. Is Active Red was registered on 28th Apr 2000 (99MY) = 27th Sold -

UK #023. Is Grey was registered on 1st Sep 2001 (01MY) = 53rd Sold -

UK #024. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 2nd Feb 2000 (99MY) = 5th Sold - (MartyV)

UK #025. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Feb 2000 (99MY) = 3rd Sold - Phil in Essex 

UK #026. Is Lightning Yellow was registered on 26th Jan 2000 (99MY) = 2nd Sold - (Chrised)

UK #027. Is Grey was registered on 1st Sep 2002 (00MY) = 65th Sold - 

UK #028. Is Active Red was registered on 16th Nov 2000 (00MY) = 38th Sold -

UK #029. UNKNOWN???

UK #030. Is Pearl Black was registered on 15th May 2000 (99MY) = 28th Sold - (professor matt)

UK #031. Is Pearl Black was registered on 17th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 19th Sold - (fatherslippers)

UK #032. Is Silver was registered on 27th Jul 2000 (99MY) = 51st Sold - (littlecbigd)

UK #033. Is Grey was registered on 15th Jun 2000 (00MY) = 33rd Sold -

UK #034. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 3rd Mar 2000 (99MY) = 12th Sold -(nailsgtr34uk)

UK #035. Is Active Red was registered on 17th Sep 2001 (01MY) = 56th Sold - (Tranq)

UK #036. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 17th Sold -

UK #037. Is Grey was registered on 1st Sep 2001 (99MY) = 54th Sold - (GT4 Addicted)

UK #038. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 13th Jun 2000 (99MY) = 32nd Sold -

UK #039. Is ? was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold -

UK #040. Is Grey was registered on 16th Dec 2000 (99MY) = 39th Sold -

UK #041. Is Active Red was registered on 21st Sep 2001 (00MY) = 57th Sold - (JFE GT-R)

UK #042. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 24th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 23rd Sold - (Clive S-P)

UK #043. Is Grey was registered on 2nd Jun 2000 (99MY) = 31st Sold - 

UK #044. Is Active Red was registered on 22nd Jun 2001 (99MY) = 48th Sold -

UK #045. Is Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ???? Sold - (Nicolas Kiesa)

UK #046. Is Active Red was registered on 14th Nov 2001 (01MY) = 60th Sold - 

UK #047. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 26th May 2000 (99MY) = 29th Sold - 

UK #048. Is Midnight Purple II was registered on 29th Sep 2001 (01MY) = 58th Sold - 

UK #049. UNKNOWN???

UK #050. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 15th Feb 2002 (02MY) = 63rd Sold - 

UK #051. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 28th Jul 2000 (99MY) = 35th Sold - 

UK #052. Is Pearl Black was registered on 17th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 20th Sold -

UK #053. Is Silver was registered on 13th Dec 2001 (01MY) = 61st Sold - (BONO)

UK #054. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 8th Apr 2000 (00MY) = 24th Sold - (DrGtr)

UK #055. Is Silver was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (TOK) Sweden 

UK #056. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Jun 2001 (00MY) = 45th Sold - 

UK #057. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 22nd Mar 2000 (00MY) = 21th Sold - 

UK #058. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 12th Apr 2000 (00MY) = 26th Sold - 

UK #059. Is Pearl Black was registered on 1st Jun 2000 (00MY) = 30th Sold - 

UK #060. UNKNOWN???

UK #061. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 25th Jul 2000 (00MY) = 34th Sold - (gttrv)

UK #062. Was Bayside Blue but is now Pearl Black was registered on 26th Sep 2000 (99MY) = 36th Sold -

UK #063. Is Silver was registered on 1st Jan 2002 (01MY) = 62nd Sold - (vmackie)

UK #064. Is ? was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold -

UK #065. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Sep 2001 (??MY) = 55th Sold - (Sean-it) 

UK #066. UNKNOWN???

UK #067. Is Pearl Black was registered on 20th Dec 2000 (00MY) = 40th Sold -

UK #068. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Jul 2001 (99MY) = 49th Sold - (Essex boy) 

UK #069. UNKNOWN???

UK #070. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 6th Jul 2001 (99MY) = 50th Sold - (johnny_0)

UK #071. Is Pearl Black was registered on 9th Mar 2001 (99MY) = 43rd Sold - (MVH) 

UK #072. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 4th Aug 2001 (01MY) = 52nd Sold - 

UK #073. Is Grey was registered on 6th Mar 2001 (01MY) = 42nd Sold -

UK #074. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 10th Nov 2000 (99MY) = 37th Sold - (James Bowler)

UK #075. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Sep 2003 (03MY) = 66th Sold - (Arima_kun) 

UK #076. Is Pearl Black was registered on 20th Apr 2001 (01MY) = 44th Sold -

UK #077. Is Silver was registered on 1st Mar 2002 (02MY) = 64th Sold - (Joules101) * STOLEN in 2015 and NOT RECOVERED!

UK #078. Is Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (Mr Disklok) 

UK #079. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 14th Jun 2001 (99MY) = 46th Sold - (weka)

UK #080. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 22nd Jun 2001 (01MY) = 47th Sold - (AppleMacGuy)



I've had much better luck so far with this one after finding full details about these 66 of the 80 BNR34's, I wonder if the Owners of the missing Skyline GT-R's would be willing to fill in the blanks on the missing vehicles to make the UK R34 list complete?!:bowdown1:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I did know the owner of the third yellow one, but I am not sure he still has it. I will ask...


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> *I did know the owner of the third yellow one, but I am not sure he still has it. I will ask...*


Any dates or details passed on here for the list would be greatly appreciated tonigmr2!

Cheers!


----------



## Root (Sep 7, 2010)

Could you please update the list as I have been the proud owner of UK No 63 since 2010


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Root said:


> *Could you please update the list as I have been the proud owner of UK No 63 since 2010*


No problem Root!


UK #001. Is Silver was registered on 9th Sep 2000 (99MY) = 7th Sold - (TABZ)

UK #002. Is Red was registered on 26th Jan 2000 (99MY) = 1st Sold -(MikeyB571)

UK #003. Is Lightning Yellow was registered on 17th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 18th Sold - (tonigmr2)

UK #004. Is Pearl Black was registered on 23rd Dec 2000 (99MY) = 41st Sold - (mr_maj)

UK #005. Is Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (nozza1)

UK #006. Is Active Red was registered on 4th Feb 2000 (99MY) = 6th Sold -

UK #007. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 18th Feb 2000 (99MY) = 9th Sold - (r34mspec)

UK #008. Was Bayside Blue now a Custom Blue was registered on 9th Feb 2000 (99MY) = 8th Sold - (talski)

UK #009. Is Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (ljungberg) Sweden

UK #010. Is Silver was registered on ???? ?? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (simplymo)

UK #011. Is Pearl Black was registered on 8th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 13th Sold - (neilo)

UK #012. Is Silver was registered on 1st Mar 2000 (99MY) = 10th Sold - (njd)

UK #013. Is Pearl black was registered on 24th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 22nd Sold - (Sadly now written off.)

UK #014. Is Silver was registered on 10th Apr 2000 (99MY) = 25th Sold with the unusual red leather interior (For sale in Sweden, mid Sept -13)

UK #015. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Mar 2000 (99MY) = 11th Sold - (bobdawelder)

UK #016. Is Silver was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 14th Sold - (Paul.GTR34)

UK #017. Is Active Red was registered on 19th Oct 2001 (01MY) = 59th Sold -

UK #018. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 15th Sold - (Maxi)

UK #019. Is Active Red was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (Skylinesusky)

UK #020. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 2nd Feb 2000 (99MY) = 4th Sold - (BHW)

UK #021. Is Silver was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 16th Sold - (Steveline)

UK #022. Is Active Red was registered on 28th Apr 2000 (99MY) = 27th Sold -

UK #023. Is Grey was registered on 1st Sep 2001 (01MY) = 53rd Sold -

UK #024. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 2nd Feb 2000 (99MY) = 5th Sold - (MartyV)

UK #025. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Feb 2000 (99MY) = 3rd Sold - Phil in Essex 

UK #026. Is Lightning Yellow was registered on 26th Jan 2000 (99MY) = 2nd Sold - (Chrised)

UK #027. Is Grey was registered on 1st Sep 2002 (00MY) = 65th Sold - 

UK #028. Is Active Red was registered on 16th Nov 2000 (00MY) = 38th Sold -

UK #029. UNKNOWN???

UK #030. Is Pearl Black was registered on 15th May 2000 (99MY) = 28th Sold - (professor matt)

UK #031. Is Pearl Black was registered on 17th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 19th Sold - (fatherslippers)

UK #032. Is Silver was registered on 27th Jul 2000 (99MY) = 51st Sold - (littlecbigd)

UK #033. Is Grey was registered on 15th Jun 2000 (00MY) = 33rd Sold -

UK #034. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 3rd Mar 2000 (99MY) = 12th Sold -(nailsgtr34uk)

UK #035. Is Active Red was registered on 17th Sep 2001 (01MY) = 56th Sold - (Tranq)

UK #036. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 17th Sold -

UK #037. Is Grey was registered on 1st Sep 2001 (99MY) = 54th Sold - (GT4 Addicted)

UK #038. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 13th Jun 2000 (99MY) = 32nd Sold -

UK #039. Is ? was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold -

UK #040. Is Grey was registered on 16th Dec 2000 (99MY) = 39th Sold -

UK #041. Is Active Red was registered on 21st Sep 2001 (00MY) = 57th Sold - (JFE GT-R)

UK #042. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 24th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 23rd Sold - (Clive S-P)

UK #043. Is Grey was registered on 2nd Jun 2000 (99MY) = 31st Sold - 

UK #044. Is Active Red was registered on 22nd Jun 2001 (99MY) = 48th Sold -

UK #045. Is Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ???? Sold - (Nicolas Kiesa)

UK #046. Is Active Red was registered on 14th Nov 2001 (01MY) = 60th Sold - 

UK #047. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 26th May 2000 (99MY) = 29th Sold - 

UK #048. Is Midnight Purple II was registered on 29th Sep 2001 (01MY) = 58th Sold - 

UK #049. UNKNOWN???

UK #050. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 15th Feb 2002 (02MY) = 63rd Sold - 

UK #051. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 28th Jul 2000 (99MY) = 35th Sold - 

UK #052. Is Pearl Black was registered on 17th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 20th Sold -

UK #053. Is Silver was registered on 13th Dec 2001 (01MY) = 61st Sold - (BONO)

UK #054. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 8th Apr 2000 (00MY) = 24th Sold - (DrGtr)

UK #055. Is Silver was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (TOK) Sweden 

UK #056. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Jun 2001 (00MY) = 45th Sold - 

UK #057. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 22nd Mar 2000 (00MY) = 21th Sold - 

UK #058. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 12th Apr 2000 (00MY) = 26th Sold - 

UK #059. Is Pearl Black was registered on 1st Jun 2000 (00MY) = 30th Sold - 

UK #060. UNKNOWN???

UK #061. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 25th Jul 2000 (00MY) = 34th Sold - (gttrv)

UK #062. Was Bayside Blue but is now Pearl Black was registered on 26th Sep 2000 (99MY) = 36th Sold -

UK #063. Is Silver was registered on 1st Jan 2002 (01MY) = 62nd Sold - (Root)

UK #064. Is ? was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold -

UK #065. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Sep 2001 (??MY) = 55th Sold - (Sean-it) 

UK #066. UNKNOWN???

UK #067. Is Pearl Black was registered on 20th Dec 2000 (00MY) = 40th Sold -

UK #068. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Jul 2001 (99MY) = 49th Sold - (Essex boy) 

UK #069. UNKNOWN???

UK #070. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 6th Jul 2001 (99MY) = 50th Sold - (johnny_0)

UK #071. Is Pearl Black was registered on 9th Mar 2001 (99MY) = 43rd Sold - (MVH) 

UK #072. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 4th Aug 2001 (01MY) = 52nd Sold - 

UK #073. Is Grey was registered on 6th Mar 2001 (01MY) = 42nd Sold -

UK #074. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 10th Nov 2000 (99MY) = 37th Sold - (James Bowler)

UK #075. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Sep 2003 (03MY) = 66th Sold - (Arima_kun) 

UK #076. Is Pearl Black was registered on 20th Apr 2001 (01MY) = 44th Sold -

UK #077. Is Silver was registered on 1st Mar 2002 (02MY) = 64th Sold - (Joules101) * STOLEN in 2015 and NOT RECOVERED!

UK #078. Is Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (Mr Disklok) 

UK #079. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 14th Jun 2001 (99MY) = 46th Sold - (weka)

UK #080. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 22nd Jun 2001 (01MY) = 47th Sold - (AppleMacGuy)


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

i Know one Bayside Blue is in jersey but i don't know the number if i bump into the owner i will ask him.


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

is the black one on PH listed


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

A12DY B said:


> *is the black one on PH listed*


Yeah its #004!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Nissan Skyline crashed in Oldham

Looks like a UK car to me, red leather Connolly seats and UK headlights?


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> *Looks like a UK car to me, red leather Connolly seats and UK headlights?*


Well spotted Toni, UK #14....


----------



## R34GTRUK49 (Nov 28, 2015)

I have No.49, Athlete Silver, completely standard apart from having Skylineusky's old HKS cat back exhaust fitted. Still have the original centre section and back box in the bacl of my garage!! 2 owners and 37k on the clock!!


----------



## R34GTRUK49 (Nov 28, 2015)

Just seen the long list on the previous page, mine was originally registered on 5th December 2001!!


----------



## Dazwheel (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm the new owner of 002 ???


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

List updated as I also own Chassis 004 in pearl black. 
Sadly it looks like I will be reducing my collection soon so 001 and 004 may well be advertised soon. 


UK #001. Is Silver was registered on 9th Sep 2000 (99MY) = 7th Sold - (TABZ)

UK #002. Is Red was registered on 26th Jan 2000 (99MY) = 1st Sold -(MikeyB571)

UK #003. Is Lightning Yellow was registered on 17th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 18th Sold - (tonigmr2)

UK #004. Is Pearl Black was registered on 23rd Dec 2000 (99MY) = 41st Sold - (TABZ)

UK #005. Is Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (nozza1)

UK #006. Is Active Red was registered on 4th Feb 2000 (99MY) = 6th Sold -

UK #007. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 18th Feb 2000 (99MY) = 9th Sold - (r34mspec)

UK #008. Was Bayside Blue now a Custom Blue was registered on 9th Feb 2000 (99MY) = 8th Sold - (talski)

UK #009. Is Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (ljungberg) Sweden

UK #010. Is Silver was registered on ???? ?? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (simplymo)

UK #011. Is Pearl Black was registered on 8th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 13th Sold - (neilo)

UK #012. Is Silver was registered on 1st Mar 2000 (99MY) = 10th Sold - (njd)

UK #013. Is Pearl black was registered on 24th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 22nd Sold - (Sadly now written off.)

UK #014. Is Silver was registered on 10th Apr 2000 (99MY) = 25th Sold with the unusual red leather interior (For sale in Sweden, mid Sept -13)

UK #015. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Mar 2000 (99MY) = 11th Sold - (bobdawelder)

UK #016. Is Silver was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 14th Sold - (Paul.GTR34)

UK #017. Is Active Red was registered on 19th Oct 2001 (01MY) = 59th Sold -

UK #018. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 15th Sold - (Maxi)

UK #019. Is Active Red was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (Skylinesusky)

UK #020. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 2nd Feb 2000 (99MY) = 4th Sold - (BHW)

UK #021. Is Silver was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 16th Sold - (Steveline)

UK #022. Is Active Red was registered on 28th Apr 2000 (99MY) = 27th Sold -

UK #023. Is Grey was registered on 1st Sep 2001 (01MY) = 53rd Sold -

UK #024. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 2nd Feb 2000 (99MY) = 5th Sold - (MartyV)

UK #025. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Feb 2000 (99MY) = 3rd Sold - Phil in Essex 

UK #026. Is Lightning Yellow was registered on 26th Jan 2000 (99MY) = 2nd Sold - (Chrised)

UK #027. Is Grey was registered on 1st Sep 2002 (00MY) = 65th Sold - 

UK #028. Is Active Red was registered on 16th Nov 2000 (00MY) = 38th Sold -

UK #029. UNKNOWN???

UK #030. Is Pearl Black was registered on 15th May 2000 (99MY) = 28th Sold - (professor matt)

UK #031. Is Pearl Black was registered on 17th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 19th Sold - (fatherslippers)

UK #032. Is Silver was registered on 27th Jul 2000 (99MY) = 51st Sold - (littlecbigd)

UK #033. Is Grey was registered on 15th Jun 2000 (00MY) = 33rd Sold -

UK #034. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 3rd Mar 2000 (99MY) = 12th Sold -(nailsgtr34uk)

UK #035. Is Active Red was registered on 17th Sep 2001 (01MY) = 56th Sold - (Tranq)

UK #036. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 17th Sold -

UK #037. Is Grey was registered on 1st Sep 2001 (99MY) = 54th Sold - (GT4 Addicted)

UK #038. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 13th Jun 2000 (99MY) = 32nd Sold -

UK #039. Is ? was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold -

UK #040. Is Grey was registered on 16th Dec 2000 (99MY) = 39th Sold -

UK #041. Is Active Red was registered on 21st Sep 2001 (00MY) = 57th Sold - (JFE GT-R)

UK #042. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 24th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 23rd Sold - (Clive S-P)

UK #043. Is Grey was registered on 2nd Jun 2000 (99MY) = 31st Sold - 

UK #044. Is Active Red was registered on 22nd Jun 2001 (99MY) = 48th Sold -

UK #045. Is Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ???? Sold - (Nicolas Kiesa)

UK #046. Is Active Red was registered on 14th Nov 2001 (01MY) = 60th Sold - 

UK #047. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 26th May 2000 (99MY) = 29th Sold - 

UK #048. Is Midnight Purple II was registered on 29th Sep 2001 (01MY) = 58th Sold - 

UK #049. UNKNOWN???

UK #050. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 15th Feb 2002 (02MY) = 63rd Sold - 

UK #051. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 28th Jul 2000 (99MY) = 35th Sold - 

UK #052. Is Pearl Black was registered on 17th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 20th Sold -

UK #053. Is Silver was registered on 13th Dec 2001 (01MY) = 61st Sold - (BONO)

UK #054. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 8th Apr 2000 (00MY) = 24th Sold - (DrGtr)

UK #055. Is Silver was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (TOK) Sweden 

UK #056. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Jun 2001 (00MY) = 45th Sold - 

UK #057. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 22nd Mar 2000 (00MY) = 21th Sold - 

UK #058. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 12th Apr 2000 (00MY) = 26th Sold - 

UK #059. Is Pearl Black was registered on 1st Jun 2000 (00MY) = 30th Sold - 

UK #060. UNKNOWN???

UK #061. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 25th Jul 2000 (00MY) = 34th Sold - (gttrv)

UK #062. Was Bayside Blue but is now Pearl Black was registered on 26th Sep 2000 (99MY) = 36th Sold -

UK #063. Is Silver was registered on 1st Jan 2002 (01MY) = 62nd Sold - (Root)

UK #064. Is ? was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold -

UK #065. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Sep 2001 (??MY) = 55th Sold - (Sean-it) 

UK #066. UNKNOWN???

UK #067. Is Pearl Black was registered on 20th Dec 2000 (00MY) = 40th Sold -

UK #068. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Jul 2001 (99MY) = 49th Sold - (Essex boy) 

UK #069. UNKNOWN???

UK #070. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 6th Jul 2001 (99MY) = 50th Sold - (johnny_0)

UK #071. Is Pearl Black was registered on 9th Mar 2001 (99MY) = 43rd Sold - (MVH) 

UK #072. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 4th Aug 2001 (01MY) = 52nd Sold - 

UK #073. Is Grey was registered on 6th Mar 2001 (01MY) = 42nd Sold -

UK #074. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 10th Nov 2000 (99MY) = 37th Sold - (James Bowler)

UK #075. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Sep 2003 (03MY) = 66th Sold - (Arima_kun) 

UK #076. Is Pearl Black was registered on 20th Apr 2001 (01MY) = 44th Sold -

UK #077. Is Silver was registered on 1st Mar 2002 (02MY) = 64th Sold - (Joules101) * STOLEN in 2015 and NOT RECOVERED!

UK #078. Is Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (Mr Disklok) 

UK #079. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 14th Jun 2001 (99MY) = 46th Sold - (weka)

UK #080. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 22nd Jun 2001 (01MY) = 47th Sold - (AppleMacGuy)[/QUOTE]


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

TABZ said:


> *List updated as I also own Chassis 004 in pearl black.*


Thanks for that TABZ but you didn't add the two earlier amendments posted by Dazwheel and R34GTRUK49....



UK #001. Is Silver was registered on 9th Sep 2000 (99MY) = 7th Sold - (TABZ)

UK #002. Is Red was registered on 26th Jan 2000 (99MY) = 1st Sold -(Dazwheel)

UK #003. Is Lightning Yellow was registered on 17th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 18th Sold - (tonigmr2)

UK #004. Is Pearl Black was registered on 23rd Dec 2000 (99MY) = 41st Sold - (TABZ)

UK #005. Is Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (nozza1)

UK #006. Is Active Red was registered on 4th Feb 2000 (99MY) = 6th Sold -

UK #007. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 18th Feb 2000 (99MY) = 9th Sold - (r34mspec)

UK #008. Was Bayside Blue now a Custom Blue was registered on 9th Feb 2000 (99MY) = 8th Sold - (talski)

UK #009. Is Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (ljungberg) Sweden

UK #010. Is Silver was registered on ???? ?? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (simplymo)

UK #011. Is Pearl Black was registered on 8th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 13th Sold - (neilo)

UK #012. Is Silver was registered on 1st Mar 2000 (99MY) = 10th Sold - (njd)

UK #013. Is Pearl Black was registered on 24th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 22nd Sold - (Sadly now written off.)

UK #014. Is Silver was registered on 10th Apr 2000 (99MY) = 25th Sold with the unusual red leather interior (For sale in Sweden, mid Sept -13)

UK #015. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Mar 2000 (99MY) = 11th Sold - (bobdawelder)

UK #016. Is Silver was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 14th Sold - (Paul.GTR34)

UK #017. Is Active Red was registered on 19th Oct 2001 (01MY) = 59th Sold -

UK #018. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 15th Sold - (Maxi)

UK #019. Is Active Red was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (Skylinesusky)

UK #020. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 2nd Feb 2000 (99MY) = 4th Sold - (BHW)

UK #021. Is Silver was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 16th Sold - (Steveline)

UK #022. Is Active Red was registered on 28th Apr 2000 (99MY) = 27th Sold -

UK #023. Is Grey was registered on 1st Sep 2001 (01MY) = 53rd Sold -

UK #024. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 2nd Feb 2000 (99MY) = 5th Sold - (MartyV)

UK #025. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Feb 2000 (99MY) = 3rd Sold - Phil in Essex 

UK #026. Is Lightning Yellow was registered on 26th Jan 2000 (99MY) = 2nd Sold - (Chrised)

UK #027. Is Grey was registered on 1st Sep 2002 (00MY) = 66th Sold - 

UK #028. Is Active Red was registered on 16th Nov 2000 (00MY) = 38th Sold -

UK #029. UNKNOWN???

UK #030. Is Pearl Black was registered on 15th May 2000 (99MY) = 28th Sold - (professor matt)

UK #031. Is Pearl Black was registered on 17th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 19th Sold - (fatherslippers)

UK #032. Is Silver was registered on 27th Jul 2000 (99MY) = 51st Sold - (littlecbigd)

UK #033. Is Grey was registered on 15th Jun 2000 (00MY) = 33rd Sold -

UK #034. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 3rd Mar 2000 (99MY) = 12th Sold -(nailsgtr34uk)

UK #035. Is Active Red was registered on 17th Sep 2001 (01MY) = 56th Sold - (Tranq)

UK #036. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 17th Sold -

UK #037. Is Grey was registered on 1st Sep 2001 (99MY) = 54th Sold - (GT4 Addicted)

UK #038. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 13th Jun 2000 (99MY) = 32nd Sold -

UK #039. Is ? was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold -

UK #040. Is Grey was registered on 16th Dec 2000 (99MY) = 39th Sold -

UK #041. Is Active Red was registered on 21st Sep 2001 (00MY) = 57th Sold - (JFE GT-R)

UK #042. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 24th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 23rd Sold - (Clive S-P)

UK #043. Is Grey was registered on 2nd Jun 2000 (99MY) = 31st Sold - 

UK #044. Is Active Red was registered on 22nd Jun 2001 (99MY) = 48th Sold -

UK #045. Is Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ???? Sold - (Nicolas Kiesa)

UK #046. Is Active Red was registered on 14th Nov 2001 (01MY) = 60th Sold - 

UK #047. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 26th May 2000 (99MY) = 29th Sold - 

UK #048. Is Midnight Purple II was registered on 29th Sep 2001 (01MY) = 58th Sold - 

UK #049. Is Athlete Silver was registered on 5th Dec 2001 (01MY) = 62nd Sold - (R34GTRUK49)

UK #050. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 15th Feb 2002 (02MY) = 64th Sold - 

UK #051. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 28th Jul 2000 (99MY) = 35th Sold - 

UK #052. Is Pearl Black was registered on 17th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 20th Sold -

UK #053. Is Silver was registered on 13th Dec 2001 (01MY) = 61st Sold - (BONO)

UK #054. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 8th Apr 2000 (00MY) = 24th Sold - (DrGtr)

UK #055. Is Silver was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (TOK) Sweden 

UK #056. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Jun 2001 (00MY) = 45th Sold - 

UK #057. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 22nd Mar 2000 (00MY) = 21th Sold - 

UK #058. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 12th Apr 2000 (00MY) = 26th Sold - 

UK #059. Is Pearl Black was registered on 1st Jun 2000 (00MY) = 30th Sold - 

UK #060. UNKNOWN???

UK #061. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 25th Jul 2000 (00MY) = 34th Sold - (gttrv)

UK #062. Was Bayside Blue but is now Pearl Black was registered on 26th Sep 2000 (99MY) = 36th Sold -

UK #063. Is Silver was registered on 1st Jan 2002 (01MY) = 63rd Sold - (Root)

UK #064. Is ? was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold -

UK #065. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Sep 2001 (??MY) = 55th Sold - (Sean-it) 

UK #066. UNKNOWN???

UK #067. Is Pearl Black was registered on 20th Dec 2000 (00MY) = 40th Sold -

UK #068. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Jul 2001 (99MY) = 49th Sold - (Essex boy) 

UK #069. UNKNOWN???

UK #070. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 6th Jul 2001 (99MY) = 50th Sold - (johnny_0)

UK #071. Is Pearl Black was registered on 9th Mar 2001 (99MY) = 43rd Sold - (MVH) 

UK #072. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 4th Aug 2001 (01MY) = 52nd Sold - 

UK #073. Is Grey was registered on 6th Mar 2001 (01MY) = 42nd Sold -

UK #074. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 10th Nov 2000 (99MY) = 37th Sold - (James Bowler)

UK #075. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Sep 2003 (03MY) = 67th Sold - (Arima_kun) 

UK #076. Is Pearl Black was registered on 20th Apr 2001 (01MY) = 44th Sold -

UK #077. Is Silver was registered on 1st Mar 2002 (02MY) = 65th Sold - (Joules101) * STOLEN in 2015 and NOT RECOVERED!

UK #078. Is Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (Mr Disklok) 

UK #079. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 14th Jun 2001 (99MY) = 46th Sold - (weka)

UK #080. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 22nd Jun 2001 (01MY) = 47th Sold - (AppleMacGuy)




TABZ said:


> *Sadly it looks like I will be reducing my collection soon so 001 and 004 may well be advertised soon. *


Sorry to hear you might be selling both Skylines TABZ!


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Sorry bud I didn't realise. 
Gutted to be selling but my primary focus is the R35 this year.
Seems like there's only a few unaccounted for on that list now.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

TABZ said:


> *Sorry bud I didn't realise. *


Its no problem TABZ! Its only a bit of Forum fun matey...




TABZ said:


> *Gutted to be selling but my primary focus is the R35 this year.*


Glad to hear you are enjoying the R35! Its rare to see people bucking the trend by going the opposite way around as most folks go for the Nissan GT-R first and then try the Skyline GT-R's variants.



TABZ said:


> *Seems like there's only a few unaccounted for on that list now.*


If I was the cynical sort TABZ, I'd swear that Middlehurst _*NEVER*_ sold all 100 x BCNR33's or the full 80 x BNR34's either.....:runaway:

JM2PW!:flame:


----------



## Building Candy (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi all, 

pretty sure I have #64, I will check when I get home.


----------



## Building Candy (Jan 16, 2015)

Building Candy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> pretty sure I have #64, I will check when I get home.


Hi, yes I have number 64, bayside blue, 11th May 2001


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Building Candy said:


> *Hi, yes I have number 64, bayside blue, 11th May 2001 *


Thanks for sharing Building Candy!


UK #001. Is Silver was registered on 9th Sep 2000 (99MY) = 7th Sold - (TABZ)

UK #002. Is Red was registered on 26th Jan 2000 (99MY) = 1st Sold -(Dazwheel)

UK #003. Is Lightning Yellow was registered on 17th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 18th Sold - (tonigmr2)

UK #004. Is Pearl Black was registered on 23rd Dec 2000 (99MY) = 41st Sold - (TABZ)

UK #005. Is Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (nozza1)

UK #006. Is Active Red was registered on 4th Feb 2000 (99MY) = 6th Sold -

UK #007. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 18th Feb 2000 (99MY) = 9th Sold - (r34mspec)

UK #008. Was Bayside Blue now a Custom Blue was registered on 9th Feb 2000 (99MY) = 8th Sold - (talski)

UK #009. Is Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (ljungberg) Sweden

UK #010. Is Silver was registered on ???? ?? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (simplymo)

UK #011. Is Pearl Black was registered on 8th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 13th Sold - (neilo)

UK #012. Is Silver was registered on 1st Mar 2000 (99MY) = 10th Sold - (njd)

UK #013. Is Pearl Black was registered on 24th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 22nd Sold - (Sadly now written off.)

UK #014. Is Silver was registered on 10th Apr 2000 (99MY) = 25th Sold with the unusual red leather interior (For sale in Sweden, mid Sept -13)

UK #015. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Mar 2000 (99MY) = 11th Sold - (bobdawelder)

UK #016. Is Silver was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 14th Sold - (Paul.GTR34)

UK #017. Is Active Red was registered on 19th Oct 2001 (01MY) = 60th Sold -

UK #018. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 15th Sold - (Maxi)

UK #019. Is Active Red was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (Skylinesusky)

UK #020. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 2nd Feb 2000 (99MY) = 4th Sold - (BHW)

UK #021. Is Silver was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 16th Sold - (Steveline)

UK #022. Is Active Red was registered on 28th Apr 2000 (99MY) = 27th Sold -

UK #023. Is Grey was registered on 1st Sep 2001 (01MY) = 54th Sold -

UK #024. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 2nd Feb 2000 (99MY) = 5th Sold - (MartyV)

UK #025. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Feb 2000 (99MY) = 3rd Sold - Phil in Essex 

UK #026. Is Lightning Yellow was registered on 26th Jan 2000 (99MY) = 2nd Sold - (Chrised)

UK #027. Is Grey was registered on 1st Sep 2002 (00MY) = 67th Sold - 

UK #028. Is Active Red was registered on 16th Nov 2000 (00MY) = 38th Sold -

UK #029. UNKNOWN???

UK #030. Is Pearl Black was registered on 15th May 2000 (99MY) = 28th Sold - (professor matt)

UK #031. Is Pearl Black was registered on 17th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 19th Sold - (fatherslippers)

UK #032. Is Silver was registered on 27th Jul 2000 (99MY) = 52nd Sold - (littlecbigd)

UK #033. Is Grey was registered on 15th Jun 2000 (00MY) = 33rd Sold -

UK #034. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 3rd Mar 2000 (99MY) = 12th Sold -(nailsgtr34uk)

UK #035. Is Active Red was registered on 17th Sep 2001 (01MY) = 57th Sold - (Tranq)

UK #036. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 17th Sold -

UK #037. Is Grey was registered on 1st Sep 2001 (99MY) = 55th Sold - (GT4 Addicted)

UK #038. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 13th Jun 2000 (99MY) = 32nd Sold -

UK #039. Is ? was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold -

UK #040. Is Grey was registered on 16th Dec 2000 (99MY) = 39th Sold -

UK #041. Is Active Red was registered on 21st Sep 2001 (00MY) = 58th Sold - (JFE GT-R)

UK #042. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 24th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 23rd Sold - (Clive S-P)

UK #043. Is Grey was registered on 2nd Jun 2000 (99MY) = 31st Sold - 

UK #044. Is Active Red was registered on 22nd Jun 2001 (99MY) = 49th Sold -

UK #045. Is Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ???? Sold - (Nicolas Kiesa)

UK #046. Is Active Red was registered on 14th Nov 2001 (01MY) = 61st Sold - 

UK #047. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 26th May 2000 (99MY) = 29th Sold - 

UK #048. Is Midnight Purple II was registered on 29th Sep 2001 (01MY) = 59th Sold - 

UK #049. Is Athlete Silver was registered on 5th Dec 2001 (01MY) = 62nd Sold - (R34GTRUK49)

UK #050. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 15th Feb 2002 (02MY) = 65th Sold - 

UK #051. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 28th Jul 2000 (99MY) = 35th Sold - 

UK #052. Is Pearl Black was registered on 17th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 20th Sold -

UK #053. Is Silver was registered on 13th Dec 2001 (01MY) = 62nd Sold - (BONO)

UK #054. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 8th Apr 2000 (00MY) = 24th Sold - (DrGtr)

UK #055. Is Silver was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (TOK) Sweden 

UK #056. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Jun 2001 (00MY) = 46th Sold - 

UK #057. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 22nd Mar 2000 (00MY) = 21th Sold - 

UK #058. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 12th Apr 2000 (00MY) = 26th Sold - 

UK #059. Is Pearl Black was registered on 1st Jun 2000 (00MY) = 30th Sold - 

UK #060. UNKNOWN???

UK #061. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 25th Jul 2000 (00MY) = 34th Sold - (gttrv)

UK #062. Was Bayside Blue but is now Pearl Black was registered on 26th Sep 2000 (99MY) = 36th Sold -

UK #063. Is Silver was registered on 1st Jan 2002 (01MY) = 64th Sold - (Root)

UK #064. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 11th May 2001 (??MY) = 45th Sold - (Building Candy)

UK #065. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Sep 2001 (??MY) = 56th Sold - (Sean-it) 

UK #066. UNKNOWN???

UK #067. Is Pearl Black was registered on 20th Dec 2000 (00MY) = 40th Sold -

UK #068. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Jul 2001 (99MY) = 50th Sold - (Essex boy) 

UK #069. UNKNOWN???

UK #070. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 6th Jul 2001 (99MY) = 51st Sold - (johnny_0)

UK #071. Is Pearl Black was registered on 9th Mar 2001 (99MY) = 43rd Sold - (MVH) 

UK #072. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 4th Aug 2001 (01MY) = 53rd Sold - 

UK #073. Is Grey was registered on 6th Mar 2001 (01MY) = 42nd Sold -

UK #074. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 10th Nov 2000 (99MY) = 37th Sold - (James Bowler)

UK #075. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Sep 2003 (03MY) = 68th Sold - (Arima_kun) 

UK #076. Is Pearl Black was registered on 20th Apr 2001 (01MY) = 44th Sold -

UK #077. Is Silver was registered on 1st Mar 2002 (02MY) = 66th Sold - (Joules101) * STOLEN in 2015 and NOT RECOVERED!

UK #078. Is Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (Mr Disklok) 

UK #079. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 14th Jun 2001 (99MY) = 47th Sold - (weka)

UK #080. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 22nd Jun 2001 (01MY) = 48th Sold - (AppleMacGuy)


List updated!:bowdown1:


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Is anyone willing to take a photo of their VIN plate? (Can PM me if you want) I see in this photo that the UK R33 GTR has a model code. I'd be interested to see if the last 5 digits are different to normal V-Specs or if they are the same.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

9TR said:


> *Is anyone willing to take a photo of their VIN plate? (Can PM me if you want) I see in this photo that the UK R33 GTR has a model code. I'd be interested to see if the last 5 digits are different to normal V-Specs or if they are the same.*


PM sent.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks to BenTaylor200.
According to Nissan FAST: 

001	KV2	1999-10
002	AR2	1999-10
003	EV1	1999-10
004	GV1	1999-10
005	TV2	1999-10
006	AR2	1999-10
007	TV2	1999-10
008	KV2	1999-10
009	TV2	1999-10
010	KV2	1999-10
011	GV1	1999-10
012	KV2	1999-10
013	GV1	1999-10
014	KV2	1999-10
015	TV2	1999-10
016	KV2	1999-10
017	AR2	1999-10
018	TV2	1999-10
019	AR2	1999-10
020	TV2	1999-10
021	KV2	1999-10
022	AR2	1999-10
023	KV2	1999-10
024	TV2	1999-10
025	TV2	1999-10
026	EV1	1999-10
027	KV2	1999-10
028	AR2	1999-10
029	TV2	1999-10
030	GV1	1999-10
031	GV1	1999-10
032	KV2	1999-10
033	KV2	1999-10
034	TV2	1999-10
035	AR2	1999-10
036	TV2	1999-10
037	KV2	1999-10
038	TV2	1999-10
039	AR2	1999-11
040	KV2	1999-11
041	AR2	1999-11
042	TV2	1999-11
043	KV2	1999-11
044	AR2	1999-11
045	TV2	1999-11
046	KV2	1999-11
047	TV2	1999-11
048	AR2	1999-11
049	KV2	1999-11
050	TV2	1999-11
051	TV2	1999-12
052	GV1	1999-12
053	KV2	1999-12
054	TV2	1999-12
055	KV2	1999-12
056	TV2	1999-12
057	TV2	1999-12
058	TV2	1999-12
059	GV1	1999-12
060	EV1	1999-12
061	TV2	1999-12
062	TV2	1999-12
063	KV2	1999-12
064	TV2	1999-12
065	TV2	1999-12
066	TV2	1999-12
067	GV1	1999-12
068	TV2	1999-12
069	KV2	1999-12
070	TV2	1999-12
071	GV1	1999-12
072	TV2	1999-12
073	KV2	1999-12
074	TV2	1999-12
075	TV2	1999-12
076	GV1	1999-12
077	KV2	1999-12
078	TV2	1999-12
079	TV2	1999-12
080	TV2	2000-01

Making
AR2 Active Red 11
EV1 Lightning Yellow 3
GV1 Black Pearl 10
KV2 Athlete Silver 22
TV2 Bayside Blue 34

1999-10 38
1999-11 12
1999-12 29
2000-01 1


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well done, official figures at last! And proof there are (or perhaps were!) 80 unique cars.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

And you were spot on with 3 yellow


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

9TR said:


> And you were spot on with 3 yellow


Pretty sure Middlehurst told me that, and I knew I had seen three distinct cars. I hunted for one to buy for about 4 years.:chuckle:


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Ask him why there are no white!!! haha


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I think I did - the UK market at the time didn't like white cars, they didn't sell because all police cars were white.  Different story nowadays.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

UK #001. Is Silver was registered on 9th Sep 2000 (99MY) = 7th Sold - (TABZ)

UK #002. Is Red was registered on 26th Jan 2000 (99MY) = 1st Sold -(Dazwheel)

UK #003. Is Lightning Yellow was registered on 17th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 18th Sold - (tonigmr2)

UK #004. Is Pearl Black was registered on 23rd Dec 2000 (99MY) = 41st Sold - (TABZ)

UK #005. Is Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (nozza1)

UK #006. Is Active Red was registered on 4th Feb 2000 (99MY) = 6th Sold -

UK #007. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 18th Feb 2000 (99MY) = 9th Sold - (r34mspec)

UK #008. Was Bayside Blue now a Custom Blue was registered on 9th Feb 2000 (99MY) = 8th Sold - (talski)

UK #009. Is Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (ljungberg) Sweden

UK #010. Is Silver was registered on ???? ?? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (simplymo)

UK #011. Is Pearl Black was registered on 8th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 13th Sold - (neilo)

UK #012. Is Silver was registered on 1st Mar 2000 (99MY) = 10th Sold - (njd)

UK #013. Is Pearl Black was registered on 24th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 22nd Sold - (Sadly now written off.)

UK #014. Is Silver was registered on 10th Apr 2000 (99MY) = 25th Sold with the unusual red leather interior (For sale in Sweden, mid Sept -13)

UK #015. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Mar 2000 (99MY) = 11th Sold - (bobdawelder)

UK #016. Is Silver was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 14th Sold - (Paul.GTR34)

UK #017. Is Active Red was registered on 19th Oct 2001 (01MY) = 60th Sold -

UK #018. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 15th Sold - (Maxi)

UK #019. Is Active Red was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (Skylinesusky)

UK #020. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 2nd Feb 2000 (99MY) = 4th Sold - (BHW)

UK #021. Is Silver was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 16th Sold - (Steveline)

UK #022. Is Active Red was registered on 28th Apr 2000 (99MY) = 27th Sold -

UK #023. Is Grey was registered on 1st Sep 2001 (01MY) = 54th Sold -

UK #024. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 2nd Feb 2000 (99MY) = 5th Sold - (MartyV)

UK #025. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Feb 2000 (99MY) = 3rd Sold - Phil in Essex 

UK #026. Is Lightning Yellow was registered on 26th Jan 2000 (99MY) = 2nd Sold - (Chrised)

UK #027. Is Grey was registered on 1st Sep 2002 (00MY) = 67th Sold - 

UK #028. Is Active Red was registered on 16th Nov 2000 (00MY) = 38th Sold -

UK #029. UNKNOWN???

UK #030. Is Pearl Black was registered on 15th May 2000 (99MY) = 28th Sold - (professor matt)

UK #031. Is Pearl Black was registered on 17th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 19th Sold - (fatherslippers)

UK #032. Is Silver was registered on 27th Jul 2000 (99MY) = 52nd Sold - (littlecbigd)

UK #033. Is Grey was registered on 15th Jun 2000 (00MY) = 33rd Sold -

UK #034. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 3rd Mar 2000 (99MY) = 12th Sold -(nailsgtr34uk)

UK #035. Is Active Red was registered on 17th Sep 2001 (01MY) = 57th Sold - (Tranq)

UK #036. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (99MY) = 17th Sold -

UK #037. Is Grey was registered on 1st Sep 2001 (99MY) = 55th Sold - (GT4 Addicted)

UK #038. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 13th Jun 2000 (99MY) = 32nd Sold -

UK #039. Is ? was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold -

UK #040. Is Grey was registered on 16th Dec 2000 (99MY) = 39th Sold -

UK #041. Is Active Red was registered on 21st Sep 2001 (00MY) = 58th Sold - (JFE GT-R)

UK #042. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 24th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 23rd Sold - (Clive S-P)

UK #043. Is Grey was registered on 2nd Jun 2000 (99MY) = 31st Sold - 

UK #044. Is Active Red was registered on 22nd Jun 2001 (99MY) = 49th Sold -

UK #045. Is Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ???? Sold - (Nicolas Kiesa)

UK #046. Is Active Red was registered on 14th Nov 2001 (01MY) = 61st Sold - 

UK #047. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 26th May 2000 (99MY) = 29th Sold - 

UK #048. Is Midnight Purple II was registered on 29th Sep 2001 (01MY) = 59th Sold - 

UK #049. Is Athlete Silver was registered on 5th Dec 2001 (01MY) = 62nd Sold - (R34GTRUK49)

UK #050. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 15th Feb 2002 (02MY) = 65th Sold - 

UK #051. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 28th Jul 2000 (99MY) = 35th Sold - 

UK #052. Is Pearl Black was registered on 17th Mar 2000 (00MY) = 20th Sold -

UK #053. Is Silver was registered on 13th Dec 2001 (01MY) = 62nd Sold - (BONO)

UK #054. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 8th Apr 2000 (00MY) = 24th Sold - (DrGtr)

UK #055. Is Silver was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (TOK) Sweden 

UK #056. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Jun 2001 (00MY) = 46th Sold - 

UK #057. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 22nd Mar 2000 (00MY) = 21th Sold - 

UK #058. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 12th Apr 2000 (00MY) = 26th Sold - 

UK #059. Is Pearl Black was registered on 1st Jun 2000 (00MY) = 30th Sold - 

UK #060. UNKNOWN???

UK #061. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 25th Jul 2000 (00MY) = 34th Sold - (gttrv)

UK #062. Was Bayside Blue but is now Pearl Black was registered on 26th Sep 2000 (99MY) = 36th Sold - (GTRNICK)

UK #063. Is Silver was registered on 1st Jan 2002 (01MY) = 64th Sold - (Root)

UK #064. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 11th May 2001 (??MY) = 45th Sold - (Building Candy)

UK #065. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Sep 2001 (??MY) = 56th Sold - (Sean-it) 

UK #066. UNKNOWN???

UK #067. Is Pearl Black was registered on 20th Dec 2000 (00MY) = 40th Sold -

UK #068. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Jul 2001 (99MY) = 50th Sold - (Essex boy) 

UK #069. UNKNOWN???

UK #070. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 6th Jul 2001 (99MY) = 51st Sold - (johnny_0)

UK #071. Is Pearl Black was registered on 9th Mar 2001 (99MY) = 43rd Sold - (MVH) 

UK #072. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 4th Aug 2001 (01MY) = 53rd Sold - 

UK #073. Is Grey was registered on 6th Mar 2001 (01MY) = 42nd Sold -

UK #074. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 10th Nov 2000 (99MY) = 37th Sold - (James Bowler)

UK #075. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Sep 2003 (03MY) = 68th Sold - (Arima_kun) 

UK #076. Is Pearl Black was registered on 20th Apr 2001 (01MY) = 44th Sold -

UK #077. Is Silver was registered on 1st Mar 2002 (02MY) = 66th Sold - (Joules101) * STOLEN in 2015 and NOT RECOVERED!

UK #078. Is Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (??MY) = ??? Sold - (Mr Disklok) 

UK #079. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 14th Jun 2001 (99MY) = 47th Sold - (weka)

UK #080. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 22nd Jun 2001 (01MY) = 48th Sold - (AppleMacGuy)


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*List Updated....*

_*Known UKDM - BNR34's....*__*

UK #001. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 9th Sep 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 8th Sold - (TABZ)

UK #002. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on 26th Jan 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 1st Sold -(Dazwheel) 

UK #003. Is EV1 Lightning Yellow was registered on 17th Mar 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 19th Sold - (tonigmr2) 

UK #004. Is GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 23rd Dec 2000 (99MY) = 42nd Sold - (TABZ) 

UK #005. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 26th Jan 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 3rd Sold - (nozza1)

UK #006. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on 4th Feb 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 7th Sold -

UK #007. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 18th Feb 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 10th Sold - (r34mspec) 

UK #008. Was TV2 Bayside Blue now a Custom Blue was registered on 9th Feb 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 9th Sold - (talski) 

UK #009. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (Oct 99MY) = ??? Sold - (ljungberg) Sweden - ?

UK #010. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on ???? ?? ???? (Oct 99MY) = ??? Sold - (simplymo) - ?

UK #011. Is GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 8th Mar 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 14th Sold - (neilo) 

UK #012. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 1st Mar 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 11th Sold - (njd) 

UK #013. Is GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 24th Mar 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 23rd Sold - (Sadly now written off.)

UK #014. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 10th Apr 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 26th Sold with the unusual red leather interior (For sale in Sweden, mid Sept -13) 

UK #015. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Mar 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 12th Sold - (bobdawelder) 

UK #016. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 15th Sold - (Paul.GTR34)

UK #017. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on 19th Oct 2001 (Oct 99MY) = 61st Sold 

UK #018. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 16th Sold - (Maxi) 

UK #019. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on 4th NOV 2003 (Oct 99MY) = 71st Sold - (Skylinesusky) 

UK #020. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 2nd Feb 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 5th Sold - (BHW)

UK #021. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (Oct MY) = 17th Sold - (Steveline) 

UK #022. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on 28th Apr 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 28th Sold -

UK #023. Is KV2 Athlete Silver/Grey was registered on 1st Sep 2001 (Oct MY) = 55th Sold -

UK #024. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 2nd Feb 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 6th Sold - (MartyV) 

UK #025. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Feb 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 4th Sold - Phil in Essex 

UK #026. Is EV1 Lightning Yellow was registered on 26th Jan 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 2nd Sold - (Chrised) 

UK #027. Is KV2 Athlete Silver/Grey was registered on 1st Sep 2002 (Oct 99MY) = 69th Sold -

UK #028. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on 16th Nov 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 39th Sold -

UK #029. Is TV2 Bayside Blue (Oct 99MY) - UNKNOWN???

UK #030. Is GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 15th May 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 29th Sold - (professor matt) 

UK #031. Is GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 17th Mar 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 20th Sold - (fatherslippers) 

UK #032. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 27th Jul 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 53rd Sold - (littlecbigd) 

UK #033. Is KV2 Athlete Silver/Grey was registered on 15th Jun 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 34th Sold -

UK #034. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 3rd Mar 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 13th Sold -(nailsgtr34uk) - 

UK #035. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on 17th Sep 2001 (Oct 99MY) = 58th Sold - (Tranq)

UK #036. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 18th Sold - 

UK #037. Is KV2 Athlete Silver/Grey was registered on 1st Sep 2001 (Oct 99MY) = 56th Sold - (GT4 Addicted)

UK #038. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 13th Jun 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 33rd Sold -

UK #039. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on ???? ??? ???? (Nov 99MY) = ??? Sold - 

UK #040. Is KV2 Athlete Silver/Grey was registered on 16th Dec 2000 (Nov 99MY) = 40th Sold - 

UK #041. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on 21st Sep 2001 (Nov 99MY) = 59th Sold - (JFE GT-R) 

UK #042. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 24th Mar 2000 (Nov 99MY) = 24th Sold - (Clive S-P) 

UK #043. Is KV2 Athlete Silver/Grey was registered on 2nd Jun 2000 (Nov 99MY) = 32nd Sold - 

UK #044. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on 22nd Jun 2001 (Nov 99MY) = 50th Sold - 

UK #045. Is Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (Nov 99MY) = ???? Sold - (Nicolas Kiesa) 

UK #046. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on 14th Nov 2001 (Nov 99MY) = 62nd Sold -

UK #047. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 26th May 2000 (Nov 99MY) = 30th Sold - 

UK #048. Should be AR2 Active Red but is Midnight Purple II was registered on 29th Sep 2001 (Nov 99MY) = 60th Sold - 

UK #049. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 5th Dec 2001 (Nov 99MY) = 62nd Sold - (R34GTRUK49) 

UK #050. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 15th Feb 2002 (Nov 99MY) = 66th Sold - 

UK #051. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 28th Jul 2000 (Dec 99MY) = 36th Sold - 

UK #052. Is GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 17th Mar 2000 (Dec 99MY) = 21st Sold - 

UK #053. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 13th Dec 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 63rd Sold - (BONO) 

UK ##054. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 8th Apr 2000 (Dec 99MY) = 25th Sold - (DrGtr) 

UK #055. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on ???? ??? ???? (Dec 99MY) = ??? Sold - (TOK) Sweden - ?

UK #056. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Jun 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 47th Sold - 

UK #057. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 22nd Mar 2000 (Dec 99MY) = 22nd Sold - 

UK #058. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 12th Apr 2000 (Dec 99MY) = 27th Sold - 

UK #059. Is GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 1st Jun 2000 (Dec 99MY) = 31st Sold - 

UK #060. Is EV1 Lightening Yellow (Dec 99MY) - UNKNOWN???

UK #061. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 25th Jul 2000 (Dec 99MY) = 35th Sold - (gttrv) 

UK #062. Was TV2 Bayside Blue but is now GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 26th Sep 2000 (Dec 99MY) = 37th Sold - (GTRNICK)

UK #063. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 1st Jan 2002 (Dec 99MY) = 64th Sold - (Root) 

UK #064. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 11th May 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 46th Sold - (Building Candy) 

UK #065. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Sep 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 57th Sold - (Sean-it) 

UK #066. Is TV2 Bayside Blue (Dec 99MY) - UNKNOWN???

UK #067. Is GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 20th Dec 2000 (Dec 99MY) = 41st Sold - 

UK #068. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Jul 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 51st Sold - (Essex boy) 

UK #069. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 4th Mar 2002 (Dec 99MY) = 68th Sold - 

UK #070. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 6th Jul 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 52nd Sold - (johnny_0) 

UK #071. Is GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 9th Mar 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 44th Sold - (MVH) 

UK #072. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 4th Aug 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 54th Sold - 

UK #073. Is KV2 Athlete Silver/Grey was registered on 6th Mar 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 43rd Sold - 

UK #074. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 10th Nov 2000 (99MY) = 38th Sold - (James Bowler) 

UK #075. Is TV2 Blue was registered on 1st Sep 2003 (Dec 99MY) = 70th Sold - (Arima_kun) 

UK #076. Is GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 20th Apr 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 45th Sold - 

UK #077. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 1st Mar 2002 (Dec 99MY) = 67th Sold - (Joules101) * STOLEN in 2015 and NOT RECOVERED!

UK #078. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Feb 2002 (Dec 99MY) = 65th Sold - (Mr Disklok) 

UK #079. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 14th Jun 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 48th Sold - (weka) 

UK #080. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 22nd Jun 2001 (Jan 00MY) = 49th Sold - (AppleMacGuy) *_


----------



## astronomy (Jan 12, 2013)

Interesting stuff, so where does this fit in? (not mine btw)

Used 2001 Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R for sale in Warwickshire | Pistonheads

It mentions chassis no. 31 in the add but the list shows "UK#031" as GV1 black pearl and the 31st car sold (UK #059) is also GV1 black pearl.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well it's not obviously resprayed, suspect they either got the number wrong or it's not a uk, though the vin plate looks good.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

astronomy said:


> *Interesting stuff, so where does this fit in? (not mine btw)
> 
> It mentions chassis no. 31 in the add but the list shows "UK#031" as GV1 black pearl and the 31st car sold (UK #059) is also GV1 black pearl.*


My info says _*"V555 PEC"*_ is Chassis No #032....

UK #032. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 27th Jul 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 53rd Sold - (littlecbigd) 

Which was also once "K14 LER" at some time in its life. 

HTH!


----------



## 1PBY (Mar 4, 2011)

You are right K66 SKY, I just sold my car (V555 PEC). I put 131 in advert but I mis-spelled and its number 32. Used to be K14 LER a long time ago, then V555PEC, and now I've removed the plate its Y54 KND. Exported to Mallorca! You can update your records


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

1PBY said:


> *I've removed the plate its Y54 KND. Exported to Mallorca! You can update your records *


Thank you for sharing that info 1PBY!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

jps said:


> *Hi Sky, hopefully you can help,
> 
> I'm looking for any article / video etc of a R34 Nurburgring lap time. Probably in 1999 but anything will do!
> 
> many thanks*


There was a controversial topic where this exact question was raised here jps:-

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/431218-hey-guys-i-really-need-help-please.html

But here below is a quick scan of the official Nissan GB info available on the BNR34's....















































As you can see, Only the previous BCNR33's Lap Time is quoted in this document. Maybe its because the R34 cars didn't achieve the huge performance gains Nissan were originally hoping for like they did going from the 1989 BNR32 to the 1995 BCNR33?

Either way, I hope all the BNR34 fans here enjoy this bit of Nissan GB nostalgia. 

All the best Sean!


----------



## ry4nster (Apr 15, 2016)

I now own #4


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Some updated info here:

UK #009. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 1st March 2001 (Oct 99MY) = ??? Sold - Sweden

UK #014. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 10th Apr 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 26th Sold (TOK) With the unusual red leather interior

UK #055. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on ???? ??? ???? (Dec 99MY) = ??? Sold -


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

A friend of mine - Paul from Schwetzingen, Germany owns #23 in Athlete Silver


----------



## DrDickDatsunly (Nov 24, 2016)

*UK R34 Press Cars.*

Does anyone know the whereabouts of the Uk spec R34 press cars that preceded the batch of 80 listed in this thread.
I was told that there were 8 cars registered T1 through to T7 GTR by Andy Middlehurst some years back but cannot confirm this was true. I have actually seen T1 and T6 GTR for real and photoshoots involving T4 ,T5 and T7 GTR.
Some of these cars were registered directly by Nissan during June 99 which pre- dates the Nissan document posted above.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Dedicated page to these special cars 

GTR-Registry.com - EN-R34-GTR-V-Spec-Great-Britain

Also has the 40 page catalog.


----------



## DrDickDatsunly (Nov 24, 2016)

The T4GTR as pictured on the Middlehurst website promotion material would not have been one of the 80 listed as it was converted to UK spec by Nissan GB motorsport division (along with at least 1 other ) before the GB VIN series cars.
This car has been re- registered several times and does appear in old forum threads elsewhere. Nissan also seem to have retained this plate for use on a later UK R34 and then on a blue R35. According to the DVLA, it is currently in retention.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## DrDickDatsunly (Nov 24, 2016)

9TR said:


> Dedicated page to these special cars
> 
> GTR-Registry.com - EN-R34-GTR-V-Spec-Great-Britain
> 
> Also has the 40 page catalog.


I can supply you with a better image of the UK spec red leather interior and original Kenwood flip face stereo for this page if you wish.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes please that would be great, thanks.


----------



## DrDickDatsunly (Nov 24, 2016)

9TR said:


> Dedicated page to these special cars
> 
> GTR-Registry.com - EN-R34-GTR-V-Spec-Great-Britain
> 
> Also has the 40 page catalog.





9TR said:


> Yes please that would be great, thanks.


Have got the pictures for you. Please advise where you would like them sent?


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Either email [email protected] or send them to me on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/GTRRegistry/ if you prefer  Thanks


----------



## DrDickDatsunly (Nov 24, 2016)

9TR said:


> Either email [email protected] or send them to me on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/GTRRegistry/ if you prefer  Thanks


Pictures sent with some extra UK spec details too.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I believe chassis 60 has been found. It was the jump car used in 2 Fast 2 Furious. Craig Lieberman has been sharing details on his Instagram (craiglieberman_42) and has confirmed that it is a UK model which was sourced through Andy Middlehurst. The pictures that he has also shown the blue VIN from a distance.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Edit: False alarm, VIN is definitely import!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I am now the proud owner of #03 in Lightning Yellow. Toni finally gave it another good home. It will remain original and will be treasured.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I can't edit my post but Toni is right, the mystery continues!


----------



## DrDickDatsunly (Nov 24, 2016)

I was speaking to Chris Batho at Middlehurst the other week and he confirmed that they did supply two cars that were shipped to the US for the film. They were classified as "PROPS" on the customs manifest to avoid any import problems. As far as he was aware they were both imports and not UK spec cars. He was also surprised that the production company approached Middlehurst instead of getting them directly from Japan.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

DrDickDatsunly said:


> I was speaking to Chris Batho at Middlehurst the other week and he confirmed that they did supply two cars that were shipped to the US for the film. They were classified as "PROPS" on the customs manifest to avoid any import problems. As far as he was aware they were both imports and not UK spec cars. He was also surprised that the production company approached Middlehurst instead of getting them directly from Japan.


great, drop them in it :chuckle::runaway::runaway::runaway:


----------



## DrDickDatsunly (Nov 24, 2016)

matty32 said:


> great, drop them in it :chuckle::runaway::runaway::runaway:


Drop who in what????
The cars supplied were used by the production company as props in a fictional feature film.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I can't see it would give them problems 15 years later!!

One of the cars was a yellow imported GTR. 

I did meet the guy who I think has number 60, but he's not on forums and I only saw him once about 10 years ago. Wouldn't be surprised if he still had the car though he seemed very keen on it.


----------



## DrDickDatsunly (Nov 24, 2016)

I wouldn't think it would have been a problem back then either. 
The production Company for the film in question is based in Germany which may explain why they came to the UK for cars.
The "problems with customs" refers to time delays and not any form of subterfuge.
I would have thought the producers of a large budget movie wouldn't be that bothered about the price of a couple of expendable R34's in the great scheme scheme of things?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Agreed!! They were not imported for road use after all.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Not sure if these are on the Register..?










IMCDb.org: 1999 Nissan Skyline GT-R V-Spec [R34] in "Top Gear, 2002-2015"










https://www.autogespot.fr/nissan-skyline-r34-gt-r-v-spec-1/2006/10/16


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

_*Known UKDM - BNR34's....*__*

UK #001. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 9th Sep 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 8th Sold - (TABZ)

UK #002. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on 26th Jan 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 1st Sold -(Dazwheel) 

UK #003. Is EV1 Lightning Yellow was registered on 17th Mar 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 19th Sold - (tonigmr2) 

UK #004. Is GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 23rd Dec 2000 (99MY) = 42nd Sold - (TABZ) 

UK #005. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 26th Jan 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 3rd Sold - (nozza1)

UK #006. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on 4th Feb 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 7th Sold -

UK #007. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 18th Feb 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 10th Sold - (r34mspec) 

UK #008. Was TV2 Bayside Blue now a Custom Blue was registered on 9th Feb 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 9th Sold - (talski) 

UK #009. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (Oct 99MY) = ??? Sold - (ljungberg) Sweden - ?

UK #010. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on ???? ?? ???? (Oct 99MY) = ??? Sold - (simplymo) - ?

UK #011. Is GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 8th Mar 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 14th Sold - (neilo) 

UK #012. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 1st Mar 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 11th Sold - (njd) 

UK #013. Is GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 24th Mar 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 23rd Sold - (Sadly now written off.)

UK #014. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 10th Apr 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 26th Sold with the unusual red leather interior (For sale in Sweden, mid Sept -13) 

UK #015. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Mar 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 12th Sold - (bobdawelder) 

UK #016. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 15th Sold - (Paul.GTR34)

UK #017. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on 19th Oct 2001 (Oct 99MY) = 61st Sold 

UK #018. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 16th Sold - (Maxi) 

UK #019. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on 4th NOV 2003 (Oct 99MY) = 72nd Sold - (Skylinesusky) 

UK #020. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 2nd Feb 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 5th Sold - (BHW)

UK #021. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (Oct MY) = 17th Sold - (Steveline) 

UK #022. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on 28th Apr 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 28th Sold -

UK #023. Is KV2 Athlete Silver/Grey was registered on 1st Sep 2001 (Oct MY) = 55th Sold -

UK #024. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 2nd Feb 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 6th Sold - (MartyV) 

UK #025. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Feb 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 4th Sold - Phil in Essex 

UK #026. Is EV1 Lightning Yellow was registered on 26th Jan 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 2nd Sold - (Chrised) 

UK #027. Is KV2 Athlete Silver/Grey was registered on 1st Sep 2002 (Oct 99MY) = 70th Sold -

UK #028. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on 16th Nov 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 39th Sold -

UK #029. Is TV2 Bayside Blue (Oct 99MY) - UNKNOWN???

UK #030. Is GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 15th May 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 29th Sold - (professor matt) 

UK #031. Is GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 17th Mar 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 20th Sold - (fatherslippers) 

UK #032. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 27th Jul 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 53rd Sold - (littlecbigd) 

UK #033. Is KV2 Athlete Silver/Grey was registered on 15th Jun 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 34th Sold -

UK #034. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 3rd Mar 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 13th Sold -(nailsgtr34uk) - 

UK #035. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on 17th Sep 2001 (Oct 99MY) = 58th Sold - (Tranq)

UK #036. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 18th Sold - 

UK #037. Is KV2 Athlete Silver/Grey was registered on 1st Sep 2001 (Oct 99MY) = 56th Sold - (GT4 Addicted)

UK #038. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 13th Jun 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 33rd Sold -

UK #039. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on 19th Oct 2001 (Nov 99MY) = 62nd Sold - 

UK #040. Is KV2 Athlete Silver/Grey was registered on 16th Dec 2000 (Nov 99MY) = 40th Sold - 

UK #041. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on 21st Sep 2001 (Nov 99MY) = 59th Sold - (JFE GT-R) 

UK #042. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 24th Mar 2000 (Nov 99MY) = 24th Sold - (Clive S-P) 

UK #043. Is KV2 Athlete Silver/Grey was registered on 2nd Jun 2000 (Nov 99MY) = 32nd Sold - 

UK #044. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on 22nd Jun 2001 (Nov 99MY) = 50th Sold - 

UK #045. Is Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (Nov 99MY) = ???? Sold - (Nicolas Kiesa) 

UK #046. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on 14th Nov 2001 (Nov 99MY) = 63rd Sold -

UK #047. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 26th May 2000 (Nov 99MY) = 30th Sold - 

UK #048. Should be AR2 Active Red but is Midnight Purple II was registered on 29th Sep 2001 (Nov 99MY) = 60th Sold - 

UK #049. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 5th Dec 2001 (Nov 99MY) = 64th Sold - (R34GTRUK49) 

UK #050. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 15th Feb 2002 (Nov 99MY) = 67th Sold - 

UK #051. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 28th Jul 2000 (Dec 99MY) = 36th Sold - 

UK #052. Is GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 17th Mar 2000 (Dec 99MY) = 21st Sold - 

UK #053. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 13th Dec 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 63rd Sold - (BONO) 

UK ##054. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 8th Apr 2000 (Dec 99MY) = 25th Sold - (DrGtr) 

UK #055. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on ???? ??? ???? (Dec 99MY) = ??? Sold - (TOK) Sweden - ?

UK #056. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Jun 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 47th Sold - 

UK #057. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 22nd Mar 2000 (Dec 99MY) = 22nd Sold - 

UK #058. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 12th Apr 2000 (Dec 99MY) = 27th Sold - 

UK #059. Is GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 1st Jun 2000 (Dec 99MY) = 31st Sold - 

UK #060. Is EV1 Lightening Yellow (Dec 99MY) - UNKNOWN???

UK #061. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 25th Jul 2000 (Dec 99MY) = 35th Sold - (gttrv) 

UK #062. Was TV2 Bayside Blue but is now GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 26th Sep 2000 (Dec 99MY) = 37th Sold - (GTRNICK)

UK #063. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 1st Jan 2002 (Dec 99MY) = 64th Sold - (Root) 

UK #064. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 11th May 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 46th Sold - (Building Candy) 

UK #065. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Sep 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 57th Sold - (Sean-it) 

UK #066. Is TV2 Bayside Blue (Dec 99MY) - UNKNOWN???

UK #067. Is GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 20th Dec 2000 (Dec 99MY) = 41st Sold - 

UK #068. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Jul 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 51st Sold - (Essex boy) 

UK #069. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 4th Mar 2002 (Dec 99MY) = 69th Sold - 

UK #070. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 6th Jul 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 52nd Sold - (johnny_0) 

UK #071. Is GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 9th Mar 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 44th Sold - (MVH) 

UK #072. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 4th Aug 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 54th Sold - 

UK #073. Is KV2 Athlete Silver/Grey was registered on 6th Mar 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 43rd Sold - 

UK #074. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 10th Nov 2000 (99MY) = 38th Sold - (James Bowler) 

UK #075. Is TV2 Blue was registered on 1st Sep 2003 (Dec 99MY) = 71st Sold - (Arima_kun) 

UK #076. Is GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 20th Apr 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 45th Sold - 

UK #077. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 1st Mar 2002 (Dec 99MY) = 68th Sold - (Joules101) * STOLEN in 2015 and NOT RECOVERED!

UK #078. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Feb 2002 (Dec 99MY) = 66th Sold - (Mr Disklok) 

UK #079. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 14th Jun 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 48th Sold - (weka) 

UK #080. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 22nd Jun 2001 (Jan 00MY) = 49th Sold - (AppleMacGuy) *_


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

DrDickDatsunly said:


> The article shows T5 GTR, one of the six registered R34 UK press cars that preceded the 80 production examples. This car was sold and exported to Malta around ten years ago now but the registration lives on in the UK on another Skyline.


This scan then may be of interest to you?


----------



## DrDickDatsunly (Nov 24, 2016)

Yes it is although I have got most of those articles . 
Out of interest and not including the motor show pictures. There are 3 cars in the GT-R magazine article, T5 GTR, the press car with the red interior, and a later UK VIN series car as the earlier press cars did not have the gearbox coolers, pumps and associated pipework fitted.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I***8217;d like to find a blue UK car with red interior, like that combination!


----------



## DrDickDatsunly (Nov 24, 2016)

tonigmr2 said:


> I’d like to find a blue UK car with red interior, like that combination!


There is one in my Garage right now. Funnily enough when I bought it way back in 2001, I tried very hard to get it swapped with a black interior from a cancelled order. On the advice of a well known UK Nissan expert however, I decided to keep it red and have not regretted it for one minute.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Fabulous do post up some pics!


----------



## DrDickDatsunly (Nov 24, 2016)

tonigmr2 said:


> Fabulous do post up some pics!


Hi Toni,
There are a few pics here on Mark’s site.

GTR-Registry.com - Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R V-Spec (Great Britain)


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

tonigmr2 said:


> Fabulous do post up some pics!



A few more here of this excellent rare R34. :smokin:

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/499041-midlands-stratstone-car-cafe-meeting-1st-april-2017-a-3.html


Post #43.



and the Car Cafe meetings start again on the 6th April. :squintdan


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Might try and make it!


----------



## DrDickDatsunly (Nov 24, 2016)

Another small part of the car’s history here.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oAp1CXnAqGs

I was told by the Chris at Middlehurst that the car had only been used by Nissan for photoshoots unlike the other cars in the fleet. I suppose it could loosely be described as such.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> *Fabulous do post up some pics!*


Here you go...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqlMEiMUJfE

And this video below has a very brief glimpse of your Own car Toni!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWDUDHjzs3Q

HTH!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Maybe, two other yellow!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> *Maybe, two other yellow!*


At just 5/6 seconds in you see a rear glimpse of the yellow W42 RBN, Deffo yours Toni!


----------



## DrDickDatsunly (Nov 24, 2016)

K66 SKY said:


> Here you go...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqlMEiMUJfE
> 
> ...


Interestingly again we see that plate swapping was standard practice with the press fleets. T6 was the only press car to have the red leather option but here we see T3 with that exact spec! In this top gear clip however, T3 is “Back in Black” (no pun intended)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5YD3KBmx69M


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

DrDickDatsunly said:


> *Interestingly again we see that plate swapping was standard practice with the press fleets. *












Yeah, Plate swapping was rampant even on the R33's too DrDickDatsunly!


----------



## DrDickDatsunly (Nov 24, 2016)

Old thread regarding T9 GTR!

It might be the original press fleet example or also possibly a re-rgistration of one of the UK VIN series cars. This happened with T4 after that press car was written off.
Does anybody know if this car is still exists?

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/70734-need-sell-my-r34-vspec-uk-car-t9gtr.html?highlight=T9gtr


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

DrDickDatsunly said:


> *Old thread regarding T9 GTR!
> 
> Does anybody know if this car is still exists?
> 
> *


T9 GTR - _(was B15 CAN)_ is registered 10th June 1999 = Currently SORN'd but not been on the road since 11th September 2008....

HTH!


----------



## DrDickDatsunly (Nov 24, 2016)

K66 SKY said:


> T9 GTR - _(was B15 CAN)_ is registered 10th June 1999 = Currently SORN'd but not been on the road since 11th September 2008....
> 
> HTH!


Good work there K66 SKY,
That registration date (June 99) confirms it as an original press fleet car and not one the 80 UK VIN as stated in the sales thread. The build dates for the UK production series did not start until october 99. Additionally, when a registration number is ever transferred in the UK, the date of registration automatically changes to the date when the recipient vehicle was first registered, not when the plate was originally issued.
Out of the six press cars that were registered, it looks like mine is the only one with its original registration. Although T7 GTR is still a mystery?


----------



## DrDickDatsunly (Nov 24, 2016)

Make that two out of six with the original reg!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Looks like the final EV1 R34 GTR is up for sale for £70k


----------



## DrDickDatsunly (Nov 24, 2016)

Gone back to where it was originally was sold from?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

DrDickDatsunly said:


> Gone back to where it was originally was sold from?


Rumour has it that Andy Middlehurst has brought it back


----------



## DrDickDatsunly (Nov 24, 2016)

Check out Middlehurst’s facebook page and yesterday’s post. A photo opportunity was taken whilst mine was there with their new acquisition.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes so I heard, he***8217;s made a good buy rarest of all GTR colours


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> *Yes so I heard, he’s made a good buy rarest of all GTR colours *


Not 100% true Toni....

You see, Globally Nissan built 68 EV1 - Lightning Yellow R34 GTR's, where as BNR34 Skylines made in QT1 - Pearl White...there is just the one!

GTR-Registry.com - Nissan Skyline R34 Production Numbers

HTH!


----------



## Building Candy (Jan 16, 2015)

I saw a yellow one stripped down having a refresh at autotorque on Saturday, I think the reg was "R34 GTR" someone on here used to own it? it was a UK spec unless im much mistaken.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeap that's Toni's car being restored back to its former glory


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

K66 SKY said:


> Not 100% true Toni....
> 
> You see, Globally Nissan built 68 EV1 - Lightning Yellow R34 GTR's, where as BNR34 Skylines made in QT1 - Pearl White...there is just the one!
> 
> ...



Oh give me a break LOL. You know what I mean.:double-finger:



Building Candy said:


> I saw a yellow one stripped down having a refresh at autotorque on Saturday, I think the reg was "R34 GTR" someone on here used to own it? it was a UK spec unless im much mistaken.


My car getting some love.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

My old R34 GTR has been found in Germany. So we know where all 3 of the Yellow U.K. spec R34 GTR’s are. This on in Germany, Toni from the forum has one & Middlehurst owns the final one


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> *
> My old R34 GTR has been found in Germany. So we know where all 3 of the Yellow U.K. spec R34 GTR’s are. This on in Germany, Toni from the forum has one & Middlehurst owns the final one
> *


Yours was JN1GAPR34U0000026 was it JapFreak786 with either V873 DNE or J40 GTR Registration(s)?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Correct


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> *
> Correct
> *


Thank You JapFreak786!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Looks like it needs a lot of work!


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

anyone wanna serll their uk 34 please contact me.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Spotted at nurburgring


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

i have an activ red one now.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

U.K. Chassis 001/080 now sold and heading to Europe


----------



## ChrisMiggy (Oct 6, 2015)

I can confirm that we (Middlehurst Garage) now own chassis number ending in 160, one of the 3 UK delivered EV1 (Lightning Yellow) R34 GT-R's supplied by us new. It has been fully restored over the past 18 months and is now nearing completion. The original registration was 'W46 RBN', soon to be 'N1SMO' when it gets transferred onto it. The other known EV1 UK car in this country is now being fully nut and bolt restored by Auto Torque and is owned by Toni. That is chassis number is 103 (i think now has 'R34 GTR' as the registation number). The third of the 3 UK delivered EV1's that was 'missing' until recently has now 'turned up' in Germany will then be chassis 126, which was actually crashed and wrote off in its day, it was smashed up badly according to my Dad, Andy. So it will be interesting to see what this car is now like. I want to make this aware to people of chassis 126's history incase they are looking at buying it in the future. The so called 'missing' T7 GTR, I know where this car is. its been off the road since 2008. I will end up buying this car when the seller decides to sell, its been promised to me. Hope that clears a few things up!  - Chris


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks Chris very interesting!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Please do expand on the third R34 that is in Germany. I use to own it, and to my knowledge I did not see any crash damage on that car, though my recollection of the car’s chassis isn’t great at this time. I am in touch with the owner and I can get chassis photos to see what kind of damage it may have had.. 
There was no mention of it being a write off on its V5 either.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

After a further chat it appears a yellow car was damaged and transported back from France, and it wasn't recorded. But I've a feeling it was panels. Apparently that same car was hit again in England a little while later. It's one of those things that keeps going around, I was even hassled by a trader who kept asking me if it was mine (it isn't, it's been inspected it hasn't had any significant history and mine was in Ireland from new in any event).

I half wonder if this was an import and not one of the UK cars. There were 2-3 yellow imports kicking around at the time. One of which we know was exported to the USA!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Thank you for the reply Toni.
I also heard a rumour that a yellow car was damaged at some point and beyond repair however I don’t anything more than that.

I know the full ownership background of my old car in Germany & the original owner got it from Middlehurst and they maintained it too, that person sold it as they brought an R35 from Middlehurst.

I can actually list all the previous owners but won’t as it involves sharing other people’s information which isn’t my place to do so. It is in a poor state right now as rust has affected the car. The car has never left Germany and only travelled through France when it was brought from Keighly Trade Centre.
I just had a scan of the chassis photos I have for it and there is no obvious signs of damage.

we know about the yellow car that went to Universal for 2 Fast 2 Furious, and there are atleast another 3 if not 4 Yellow R34 GTR’s in the U.K. at this time


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

uk number 22 in active red


----------



## DrDickDatsunly (Nov 24, 2016)

ChrisMiggy said:


> I can confirm that we (Middlehurst Garage) now own chassis number ending in 160, one of the 3 UK delivered EV1 (Lightning Yellow) R34 GT-R's supplied by us new. It has been fully restored over the past 18 months and is now nearing completion. The original registration was 'W46 RBN', soon to be 'N1SMO' when it gets transferred onto it. The other known EV1 UK car in this country is now being fully nut and bolt restored by Auto Torque and is owned by Toni. That is chassis number is 103 (i think now has 'R34 GTR' as the registation number). The third of the 3 UK delivered EV1's that was 'missing' until recently has now 'turned up' in Germany will then be chassis 126, which was actually crashed and wrote off in its day, it was smashed up badly according to my Dad, Andy. So it will be interesting to see what this car is now like. I want to make this aware to people of chassis 126's history incase they are looking at buying it in the future. The so called 'missing' T7 GTR, I know where this car is. its been off the road since 2008. I will end up buying this car when the seller decides to sell, its been promised to me. Hope that clears a few things up!  - Chris


Hi Chris,
Is the T7GTR you know of the original BB press car or a later UK VIN series? If so, out of the six cars, two (T9 GTR also) have been off the road since 2008. Quite a coincidence considering.


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

Not been on here in a very long time, but I stumbled across this picture today whilst cleaning up an old laptop. This was one of the early UK R34 which was owned by Nissan GB. You can see the Red leather seats and the Oil cooler inlet/duct on the FR LH corner.

It was destroyed by a Nissan employee:
If someone can get the registration it may be of use to this discussion.


----------



## DrDickDatsunly (Nov 24, 2016)

Most probably T3 GTR!


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

I really enjoyed reading this thread. I was the first owner of chassis no.74 in BB. The car was registered with X2 GTR and I believe still carries that plate. The has had 5/6 owners and is currently off the road. I saw the car for sale about 10 years ago but its probably in a collection now.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

DrDickDatsunly said:


> *
> Most probably T3 GTR!*


Going by Your previous post heer on the Forum, Then wouldn't it more likely be _"T6 GTR"_ DrDickDatsunly?!



DrDickDatsunly said:


> *
> Interestingly again we see that plate swapping was standard practice with the press fleets. T6 was the only press car to have the red leather option but here we see T3 with that exact spec! In this top gear clip however, T3 is “Back in Black” (no pun intended)
> 
> 
> ...












Since You've already mentioned frequently swapped plates, How on Earth do You keep track on what Car's actually been Featured? This is not a dig, I'm genuinely interested as I have my Own problems with UKDM R33 Press Fleet Record Keeping. I've been recently looking through some of my old Car magazines thanks to _"Corona-Chan"_ free time and found some past Articles to raise an eyebrow or two.....










I didn't collect many BNR34 Mag Features as BCNR33's are more my kind of thing BUT You can definitely see these are different R34 Skyline GT-R's with the exactly the same UK registration Plates for different Publications! 










And this isn't an isolated incident either.....










Where _"T4 GTR"_ was once on Nissan GB's existing Press Car :-




























That was originally registered as _"MV02 XWL"_ as it made its first magazine Debut.




























But of course, We all know it better in its current form as _"V16 SKY"_ :-





































So, How can we find out for sure which car was used when and what happened to it after its Press Duties were eventually done? 



















Hmmmmm.......


----------



## DrDickDatsunly (Nov 24, 2016)

As you say with so many plate swaps going on, its hard to keep track of what’s what here. 
The only thing I can confirm is that the car in that picture is definitely NOT T6!
I mentioned T3 as it was the only other press car that appeared with the red leather interior option (as you can clearly see in the pictures posted)
I was told that the red leather option was a one off in the press fleet but I suppose 4 black and 2 red would make sense numbers wise The red interior could also have been swapped over after the incident !
Another snippet is that the T3 plate was transferred on to a later Red UK R34 back in the day after the original was trashed. 
The registration plate in the photo appears to look like a W prefix, so it might not be a press car at all?
The original T4 press car was also pranged but was reputedly repaired. This plate was then transferred, first on to a UK series BB car and then on to the silver car still owned by Nissan GB.
This car latterly became V16 SKY, when T4 moved on to the R35 models.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

DrDickDatsunly said:


> *The only thing I can confirm is that the car in that picture is definitely NOT T6!
> I mentioned T3 as it was the only other press car that appeared with the red leather interior option (as you can clearly see in the pictures posted)*


This is why I was confused after already You'd said this contradictory Post on Page 19 of this very Topic :-



DrDickDatsunly said:


> *
> T6 was the only press car to have the red leather option but here we see T3 with that exact spec! In this top gear clip however, T3 is “Back in Black” (no pun intended)*


Not a dig at anyone, But this is why I Posted up those Pictures of *"T3 GTR"* and its Red Interior for some possible clarification.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

DrDickDatsunly said:


> *
> As you say with so many plate swaps going on, its hard to keep track of what’s what here.*












Indeed! I wonder if anyone in the know would care to speculate as to which one of the many Press Cars could've possibly worn _*"R1 GTR"*_ in that Autocar magazine Feature?


----------



## Nails84GTR (Aug 4, 2020)

I own No 34, Bayside Blue - W7 GTR

I used to be on the forum years ago, my brother has owned a few 33 GTR's too.

I have had the car over 10 years and it has covered 16k from new.

A little late to the party but i thought a few people may want to know.

Will


----------



## JEFF (Feb 5, 2002)

Nails84GTR said:


> I own No 34, Bayside Blue - W7 GTR
> 
> I used to be on the forum years ago, my brother has owned a few 33 GTR's too.
> 
> ...


I am still here but do not have a GTR now but you bought your car off me 👍👍


----------



## Nails84GTR (Aug 4, 2020)

That i did. How are you?


----------



## JEFF (Feb 5, 2002)

Nails84GTR said:


> That i did. How are you?


Not bad still living in the same place I got a SLK55 after the GTR did the same with that put it in the garage
and never used it 😂😂 sold it last year I would like a S1 Lotus Esprit but the money people want for them is 
shocking.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Some updates to # 7, 9, 14, 22 and 51.


_*Known UKDM - BNR34's....*_

_*UK #001. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 9th Sep 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 8th Sold - (TABZ)

UK #002. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on 26th Jan 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 1st Sold -(Dazwheel)

UK #003. Is EV1 Lightning Yellow was registered on 17th Mar 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 19th Sold - (tonigmr2)

UK #004. Is GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 23rd Dec 2000 (99MY) = 42nd Sold - (TABZ)

UK #005. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 26th Jan 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 3rd Sold - (nozza1)

UK #006. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on 4th Feb 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 7th Sold -

UK #007. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 18th Feb 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 10th Sold - (Nails84GTR)

UK #008. Was TV2 Bayside Blue now a Custom Blue was registered on 9th Feb 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 9th Sold - (talski)

UK #009. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (Oct 99MY) = ??? Sold - Still in Sweden

UK #010. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on ???? ?? ???? (Oct 99MY) = ??? Sold - (simplymo) - ?

UK #011. Is GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 8th Mar 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 14th Sold - (neilo)

UK #012. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 1st Mar 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 11th Sold - (njd)

UK #013. Is GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 24th Mar 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 23rd Sold - (Sadly now written off.)

UK #014. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 10th Apr 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 26th Sold with the unusual red leather interior. Car is owned by a car dealership (Quality Cars i Norrort) in Sweden

UK #015. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Mar 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 12th Sold - (bobdawelder)

UK #016. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 15th Sold - (Paul.GTR34)

UK #017. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on 19th Oct 2001 (Oct 99MY) = 61st Sold

UK #018. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 16th Sold - (Maxi)

UK #019. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on 4th NOV 2003 (Oct 99MY) = 72nd Sold - (Skylinesusky)

UK #020. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 2nd Feb 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 5th Sold - (BHW)

UK #021. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (Oct MY) = 17th Sold - (Steveline)

UK #022. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on 28th Apr 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 28th Sold - (Euroexports)

UK #023. Is KV2 Athlete Silver/Grey was registered on 1st Sep 2001 (Oct MY) = 55th Sold -

UK #024. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 2nd Feb 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 6th Sold - (MartyV)

UK #025. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Feb 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 4th Sold - Phil in Essex

UK #026. Is EV1 Lightning Yellow was registered on 26th Jan 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 2nd Sold - (Chrised)

UK #027. Is KV2 Athlete Silver/Grey was registered on 1st Sep 2002 (Oct 99MY) = 70th Sold -

UK #028. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on 16th Nov 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 39th Sold -

UK #029. Is TV2 Bayside Blue (Oct 99MY) - UNKNOWN???

UK #030. Is GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 15th May 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 29th Sold - (professor matt)

UK #031. Is GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 17th Mar 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 20th Sold - (fatherslippers)

UK #032. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 27th Jul 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 53rd Sold - (littlecbigd)

UK #033. Is KV2 Athlete Silver/Grey was registered on 15th Jun 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 34th Sold -

UK #034. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 3rd Mar 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 13th Sold -(nailsgtr34uk) -

UK #035. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on 17th Sep 2001 (Oct 99MY) = 58th Sold - (Tranq)

UK #036. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 9th Mar 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 18th Sold -

UK #037. Is KV2 Athlete Silver/Grey was registered on 1st Sep 2001 (Oct 99MY) = 56th Sold - (GT4 Addicted)

UK #038. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 13th Jun 2000 (Oct 99MY) = 33rd Sold -

UK #039. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on 19th Oct 2001 (Nov 99MY) = 62nd Sold -

UK #040. Is KV2 Athlete Silver/Grey was registered on 16th Dec 2000 (Nov 99MY) = 40th Sold -

UK #041. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on 21st Sep 2001 (Nov 99MY) = 59th Sold - (JFE GT-R)

UK #042. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 24th Mar 2000 (Nov 99MY) = 24th Sold - (Clive S-P)

UK #043. Is KV2 Athlete Silver/Grey was registered on 2nd Jun 2000 (Nov 99MY) = 32nd Sold -

UK #044. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on 22nd Jun 2001 (Nov 99MY) = 50th Sold -

UK #045. Is Bayside Blue was registered on ???? ??? ???? (Nov 99MY) = ???? Sold - (Nicolas Kiesa)

UK #046. Is AR2 Active Red was registered on 14th Nov 2001 (Nov 99MY) = 63rd Sold -

UK #047. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 26th May 2000 (Nov 99MY) = 30th Sold -

UK #048. Should be AR2 Active Red but is Midnight Purple II was registered on 29th Sep 2001 (Nov 99MY) = 60th Sold -

UK #049. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 5th Dec 2001 (Nov 99MY) = 64th Sold - (R34GTRUK49)

UK #050. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 15th Feb 2002 (Nov 99MY) = 67th Sold -

UK #051. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 28th Jul 2000 (Dec 99MY) = 36th Sold - Repainted black. Was last seen on Japdays meeting, Mantorp Park in Sweden on Sept. 13th 2020. Still had UK plates. Original front leather seats were replaced.

UK #052. Is GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 17th Mar 2000 (Dec 99MY) = 21st Sold -

UK #053. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 13th Dec 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 63rd Sold - (BONO)

UK ##054. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 8th Apr 2000 (Dec 99MY) = 25th Sold - (DrGtr)

UK #055. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on ???? ??? ???? (Dec 99MY) = ??? Sold - (TOK) Sweden - ?

UK #056. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Jun 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 47th Sold -

UK #057. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 22nd Mar 2000 (Dec 99MY) = 22nd Sold -

UK #058. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 12th Apr 2000 (Dec 99MY) = 27th Sold -

UK #059. Is GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 1st Jun 2000 (Dec 99MY) = 31st Sold -

UK #060. Is EV1 Lightening Yellow (Dec 99MY) - UNKNOWN???

UK #061. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 25th Jul 2000 (Dec 99MY) = 35th Sold - (gttrv)

UK #062. Was TV2 Bayside Blue but is now GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 26th Sep 2000 (Dec 99MY) = 37th Sold - (GTRNICK)

UK #063. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 1st Jan 2002 (Dec 99MY) = 64th Sold - (Root)

UK #064. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 11th May 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 46th Sold - (Building Candy)

UK #065. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Sep 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 57th Sold - (Sean-it)

UK #066. Is TV2 Bayside Blue (Dec 99MY) - UNKNOWN???

UK #067. Is GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 20th Dec 2000 (Dec 99MY) = 41st Sold -

UK #068. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Jul 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 51st Sold - (Essex boy)

UK #069. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 4th Mar 2002 (Dec 99MY) = 69th Sold -

UK #070. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 6th Jul 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 52nd Sold - (johnny_0)

UK #071. Is GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 9th Mar 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 44th Sold - (MVH)

UK #072. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 4th Aug 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 54th Sold -

UK #073. Is KV2 Athlete Silver/Grey was registered on 6th Mar 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 43rd Sold -

UK #074. Is Bayside Blue was registered on 10th Nov 2000 (99MY) = 38th Sold - (James Bowler)

UK #075. Is TV2 Blue was registered on 1st Sep 2003 (Dec 99MY) = 71st Sold - (Arima_kun)

UK #076. Is GV1 Pearl Black was registered on 20th Apr 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 45th Sold -

UK #077. Is KV2 Athlete Silver was registered on 1st Mar 2002 (Dec 99MY) = 68th Sold - (Joules101) * STOLEN in 2015 and NOT RECOVERED!

UK #078. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 1st Feb 2002 (Dec 99MY) = 66th Sold - (Mr Disklok)

UK #079. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 14th Jun 2001 (Dec 99MY) = 48th Sold - (weka)

UK #080. Is TV2 Bayside Blue was registered on 22nd Jun 2001 (Jan 00MY) = 49th Sold - (AppleMacGuy)*_


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

number 60 currently owned by Middlehursts!


----------



## mightydquinn (Sep 28, 2016)

Ive never noticed this thread before but I still skipped pretty much all the pages! 
I own number 4. Owned it for a few years now, has a nice registration plate too with V34 GTR


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

You may get a lot of messages from would be buyers now. If it's unmodified it'll be worth a fortune.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

I had number 74 which I see was the 38th sold. Chris Batho may have told a fun when he said they didn't have many left ... 😂


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Fib ..


----------



## mightydquinn (Sep 28, 2016)

besty said:


> You may get a lot of messages from would be buyers now. If it's unmodified it'll be worth a fortune.


I’m not selling it pal, Lol! I have a few cars and like this one! I have a bad habit of buying cars but then just never selling them, the wife loves it, honest!! It’s not unmodified either which is a shame for the value but not for the driving experience! Running 720bhp with a screamer pipe, RB28 block and a precision 6466 turbo among many other things.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

mightydquinn said:


> I’m not selling it pal, Lol! I have a few cars and like this one! I have a bad habit of buying cars but then just never selling them, the wife loves it, honest!! It’s not unmodified either which is a shame for the value but not for the driving experience! Running 720bhp with a screamer pipe, RB28 block and a precision 6466 turbo among many other things.


My old car unless you bought the Reg plate


----------



## mightydquinn (Sep 28, 2016)

That’s the one Tabz and it looks pretty much exactly the same, I just made it a bit quicker to use the engine to more of its potential!

I think you sold it to a guy called Ryan, he didn’t have it long but did quite a lot of work on it, and I bought it from him.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

This is number 22 currently. Ive decided to go all out on it for a full refurb to make it as good as i possibly can. 

Loads and loads of new parts. Should be completed in around a month.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

mightydquinn said:


> That’s the one Tabz and it looks pretty much exactly the same, I just made it a bit quicker to use the engine to more of its potential!
> 
> I think you sold it to a guy called Ryan, he didn’t have it long but did quite a lot of work on it, and I bought it from him.


That’s right. Biggest issue with the UK cars now is the rot. That car was actually very clean with minimal surface rust on the underside but had the struts replaced at Abbey.
I doubt I’d touch a UK car now, for the money they command it’s not viable IMO.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Unless it has been restored or had very low mileage I'd tend to agree. Every single one I've seen has needed work.


----------



## mightydquinn (Sep 28, 2016)

Yes, it's really tidy underneath, but the front strut tops were replaced at Abbey before I got it. They have done a really good job of it too. I've not driven it much TBH and it's usually sat under a car cover in the heated garage at work. It's very enjoyable when I do take it out though!
I know what you mean, I wouldn't be wanting to pay what they seem to be fetching at the moment, but I guess the price is driven simply by supply and demand. The higher they go though, I would think the less they'll be seen out on the road.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

tonigmr2 said:


> Unless it has been restored or had very low mileage I'd tend to agree. Every single one I've seen has needed work.


I would never buy a restored car, far to much goes into them which only makes sense if it’s a keeper. Love seeing the level of workmanship that goes into it though.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes but given the price to buy an R34 at the moment it's not money wasted!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Was going through old gtr mags

interesting coverage on the 34 launch


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

matty32 said:


> View attachment 266112


Barely recognised Andy. I think he still has that number plate.


----------



## Nails84GTR (Aug 4, 2020)

I have number 34 (Bayside Blue) with the original number plate. 16k miles from new. I have done around 1k miles in the last 5 years (yes i am an idiot i know)


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Nails84GTR said:


> I have number 34 (Bayside Blue) with the original number plate. 16k miles from new. I have done around 1k miles in the last 5 years (yes i am an idiot i know)


Lucky man - wish I still had mine.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Nothing idiotic about that it's going to be worth a mint


----------



## Mattr34gtr (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi there, ive just registered nr 51 in Sweden 👌used to be bayside blue, still got the old plates tho


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

i have number 22 active red which im fully restoring at the moment and then will be for sale in a month or two. Now 25k spent and still climbing , lots and lots of new parts etc and will have hundreds of pics documenting absolutely everything,

I have made a few changes /upgrades but kept all original parts as well.

Only a few little extras like ce28 wheels and a titanium exhaust nothing OTT.

on a side note I need a new or very good condition front mount intercooler and i also need the rear coolers that are on the diff in UK cars, again new or must be in very good condition.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

update on number 22


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

this is number 22 now


----------



## 33R RTG (Jun 1, 2021)

moleman said:


> I own an engine from one.


It’s been a long long while, but anychance you still got that engine 😂 i could really do with it


----------



## EssexBoy (Jun 19, 2004)

Hi,
Any uk 34 owner's still using the original kenwood multi changer head unit? If so could you please tell me the model number?
Thanks
Tom


----------



## DrDickDatsunly (Nov 24, 2016)

KRC-778R is the model number requested.


----------



## EssexBoy (Jun 19, 2004)

DrDickDatsunly said:


> KRC-778R is the model number requested.


That's great, thank you. Typically, it looks like a tough one to get hold of but I'll keep a lookout.


----------



## DrDickDatsunly (Nov 24, 2016)

The KRC-777R was also used on some early UK supplied cars. Please note, there may well be others too!
The audio units were fitted over here by Middlehurst garage, so some original customers may have specified a different combination of Kenwood head unit and CD player.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Still have mine installed!


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

DrDickDatsunly said:


> KRC-778R is the model number requested.


Wow man amazed that somebody would be able to know or get such info!! gtrforum.co.uk ROCKS..!!!!


----------

